#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-20
<ubuntu> bonjour
<ubuntu> jai un gros probleme
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu> le pc ne boot plus
<darkwise> bonjou ubuntu
<darkwise> dis moi , qu'est ce qui ne va pas ?
<darkwise> donne un peu de détails
<ubuntu> le pc detecte le hdd
<ubuntu> mais ne boot plus
<ubuntu> jai essaye avec super grub
<ubuntu> de booter
<ubuntu> il ne trouve aucun system
<darkwise> dis moi
<ubuntu> et quand je boot avec gparted il detecte le hdd 250gb unlocated
<darkwise> tu as fait quel manipulation avant cà ?
<ubuntu> jai formater une carte avec gparted
<ubuntu> et je suis sur que jai pas touche le hdd
<ubuntu> je suis connecte a partir du cd live
<ubuntu> mntn
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~# fdisk -l
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x0007fa55
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu> qulqun a une idee
<ubuntu> :'(
<ubuntu> :'(
<ubuntu> je crois que je vais formater
<ubuntu> et perdre
<ubuntu> mes donnés
<ubuntu> re
<ubuntu> quk
<ubuntu> qulqun a une idee
<ubuntu> ou je formate?
<ubuntu> :'(
<LinuxKiller> bjr
<ubuntu> slt
<ubuntu> slt darkwise
<ubuntu> slt
<ubuntu> crqcker
<ubuntu> crack3r
<crack3r> salut ubuntu
<ubuntu> jai posé mon probleme
<ubuntu> le matin
<ubuntu> w 7ata 7ad majaweb
<ubuntu> :/
<crack3r> je viens de me reveiller :)
<crack3r> je vais voir voir les logs 1 sec
<ubuntu> aya sa7a ennoum
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<crack3r> w salam RachedTN
<crack3r> ubuntu je vois
<ubuntu> ok
<crack3r> ubuntu ta pas essayé de reinstaller grub?
<ubuntu> le os ne detecte pas les partition
<ubuntu> il le voit espace non alloué
<ubuntu> avec gparted
<crack3r> est ce que tu peux voir tes anciens fichiers en live cd?
<ubuntu> je vois rien
<ubuntu> filesystem
<ubuntu> mta3 el live
<ubuntu> kahaw
<ubuntu> :(
<crack3r> bizarre
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x0007fa55
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<crack3r> <ubuntu> jai formater une carte avec gparted
<ubuntu> ey ama ma3andhech
<ubuntu> 3ale9a
<crack3r> c'est pas ton dd par hazard que tu as formaté?
<ubuntu> non
<ubuntu> ana awal ma 7atit el gparted
<ubuntu> l9itou espace non aloué
<ubuntu> ye5i formatiti el sdc
<ubuntu> w redemarit
<ubuntu> Rq: 9bal ken fih 2 partition xp + ubuntu , w fel ubuntu marrat najem nchuf el disque du xp w marret lé
<ubuntu> w sa3at 7ata el flash
<ubuntu> mayrahech fel ubuntu
<crack3r> PIng Goldenscorp Ounis RachedTN
<crack3r> une idée les gars?
<ubuntu> il une sol de creer une nouvelle partiton mais je vais perdre les donné
<ubuntu> :'(
<ubuntu> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4466/screenshothv.png
<RachedTN> crack3r: c'est quoi ton problème, est ce que tu peut le re-exposer pour me faire éviter la lecture de log
<crack3r> RachedTN: c'est le probleme de ubuntu
<ubuntu> w 7ata b cd xp fel instalation , espace non aloué
<crack3r> il a perdu ses partitions
<crack3r> apres avoir utiliser gparted pour formater une carte memoire
<RachedTN> ubuntu: c'est quoi ton problème, est ce que tu peut le re-exposer pour me faire éviter la lecture de log, merci :)
<ubuntu> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/4466/screenshothv.png
<ubuntu> chuf el dique dur fel photo
<RachedTN> ubuntu: comment t'es arrivé à cet état ?
<ubuntu> boutit b cd gparted
<ubuntu> nal9ah hekek
<ubuntu> w ki 7atit fel terminal
<ubuntu> fdisk -l
<ubuntu> l9it mes partitions
<ubuntu> ama taw
<ubuntu> wéla non aloué
<ubuntu> w fel terminal zeda
<RachedTN> ubuntu: si j'ai compris,
<RachedTN> 1- t'as voulu partionner ton dd avec gparted
<ubuntu> non
<ubuntu> jai volue formater une carte µsd en ext3
<ubuntu> ye5i l9itou hekek
<RachedTN> c'est quoi illi l9itou hekkek ?
<ubuntu> espace nn aloué
 * RachedTN il faut s'exprimer correctement pour e comprendre car le derja et le langage sms ne m'aide plus :)
<RachedTN> ubuntu: décrit ton problème sur la ML et essaye d'expliquer logiquement car je n'arrive pas à te suivre !!
<ubuntu> jai volue formater une carte µsd en ext3, alors jai booter avec gparted et jai trouvé le disque dur non aloué et en meme temps sur gparted , sur le terminal avec fdisk -l je vois mes partition alors jai redemarer pour voir
<RachedTN> sinon crack3r : est ce que tu peux me raconter c'est quoi exactement l'histoire si t'as compris ?
<wissem> salut tlm
<crack3r> ubuntu, pour le moment essaye de recepurer tes donnees
<ubuntu> cmmt
<ubuntu> ?
<crack3r> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770718
<ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package testdisk
<ubuntu> apres le update
<ubuntu> :s
<wissem> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<wissem> lance dans terminal
<wissem> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<wissem> et puis copie la résultat à pastebin.com et passe le lien ici .
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/QntJcpQP
<crack3r> ubuntu, passe par la Mailing Liste
<crack3r> bonne chance
<ubuntu> link
<crack3r> ubuntu, fait un effort!
<crack3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<crack3r> il y'a tout la!
<crack3r> je vais installer Arch maintenant!
<crack3r> ciao tout le monde
<crack3r> re
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Ounis> salem @all
<nizarus> salam Ounis
<wissem> salut tlm
<wissem> nizarus, tu me permet de mettre la keynote de Mark sur cette page http://www.facebook.com/LinuxTN ?
<sarhan> bonsoir
<crack3r> bonsoir sarhan
<crack3r> comment cava?
<sarhan> hmd et toi?
<crack3r> ca marche :)
<crack3r> je go seek food
<crack3r> a++
<sarhan> Ounis: bonsoir
<Ounis> salem sarhan
<sarhan> ca va?
<Ounis> oui hamdoullah et toi ?
<sarhan> hmd
<sarhan> haya bonne soirée
<sarhan> must go
<oix-_-> plop
<Ounis> plop ?
<ubuntu> salut
<ubuntu> les amis
<ubuntu> enfin
<ubuntu> jai regler
<ubuntu> mon probleme
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> sans perdre mes donnés :)
<ubuntu> slt
<ubuntu> cracker
<ubuntu> ta lu le msg
<ubuntu> sur fb?
<crack3r> ubuntu tu parle de quel message?
<ubuntu> a5er we7ed
<ubuntu> lol
<crack3r> je vais voir
<ubuntu> ok
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<crack3r_> w slama RachedTN
<ubuntu> salem
<ubuntu> rachen_tn
<ubuntu> c bon
<RachedTN> ubuntu: content pour toi :)
<ubuntu> merci
<RachedTN> ubuntu: un petit astuce
<RachedTN> tape ra
<RachedTN> ensuite tape la touche: tab
<RachedTN> cet astuce, ça donne quoi ?
<RachedTN> :)
<ubuntu> RachedTN: lol
<RachedTN> lol
<RachedTN> voilà: comme ça t'es sur que tu as écrit correctement le pseudo sans avoir à tout saisir :)
<ubuntu> RachedTN: c bien
<ubuntu> il ya 2 cracker
<ubuntu> conecté
<ubuntu> lol
<RachedTN> bonne nuit :)
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-21
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> re tout le monde
<LinuxKiller> bjr
<A7med>  
<A7med>  
<A7med>  
<A7med> Neo31,
<A7med>  
<nizarus> hello world !
<LinuxKiller> hello nizarus !
<Neo31> hi
<LinuxKiller> hi Neo31  & Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salut ChemsOnline darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus Neo31 Ounis robertf TrackerDPP wissem
<LinuxKiller> salut *.*
<kamusin> nizarus, hello?
<nizarus> salam Goldenscorp et kamusin
<Goldenscorp> dalem nizarus
<Goldenscorp> salem nizarus
<Goldenscorp> salem kamusin
<kamusin> salem Goldenscorp :)
<Goldenscorp> @+ TLM
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<oix> plop
<crack3r> bonsoir oix :)
<oix> salut crack3r :)
<oix> comment ça va ?
<crack3r> hamdoulah ca marche ^^
<crack3r> et toi?
<Ounis> salem @all
<oix> salam Ounis
<Ounis> salam oix
<oix> ça va ?
<Ounis> oui hamdoullah et toi ?
<oix> merveilleusement bien
<nizarus> re
<oix> salut nizarus
<nizarus> salut oix
<oix> ça va bien ?
<nizarus> a vos torrents : http://www.freetorrent.fr/details.php?id=eca43a9fde337fcc8fbcc52eb4184a02a2b08db4
<nizarus> bien oix
<nizarus> merci et toi
<oix> koulou chay-in 3ala ma youram
<nizarus> great oix :)
<oix> j'essaye Diaspora
<nizarus> cool oix tu as eu ton invitation ?
<oix> oui, il m'en reste une à envoyer
<nizarus> à moi à moi :)
<nizarus> si c'est possible
<oix> ça marche ;)
<nizarus> oix, merci d'avance :)
<oix> ;) nizarus
<nizarus> leur site rame un peut ou c'est ma connection ?
<oix> quel site ?
<nizarus> oix, le site diaspora
<oix> nizarus, pour moi il marche bien
<nizarus> j'y suis finalement :)
<oix> :D
<oix> ya j'ai vu
<oix> merhaba
<nizarus> une invitation sera un bon cadeau pour neo31 :)
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<oix> j'en ai envoyé une à sarhan qui n'a pas encore accépté
<nizarus> :)
<ANIS> salut les amis
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-22
<ANIS> cc
<ubuntiste-msakni> hello
<ubuntiste-msakni> any body alive here?? :D
<crack3r> Hi ubuntiste-msakni
<crack3r> mar7ba bk
<ubuntiste-msakni> w bik crack3r, enfaîte c'est ANIS :P
<ubuntiste-msakni> hhhhhhh
<crack3r> lol
<crack3r> mar7ba bik en tout cas x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> j'ai aimé de changer un peu :)
<ANIS> mrigla méla?
<crack3r> hamdoulah
<crack3r> ping wissem
<ANIS> chnouwa séhir triviz!
<ANIS> hhh
<wissem> pong crack3r
<crack3r> lol non
<crack3r> j'apprend a programmer en java
<ANIS> very nice
<wissem> noob :p
<crack3r> merci wissem x)
<wissem> :p
<wissem> prq vous êtes pas dans le channel de mozilla tunisie ?
<crack3r> wissem, y'a quoi la?
<wissem> pour le moment y a rien ,mais ils ont organisé une reunion le samedi
<wissem> en tout cas ,c dans irc.mozilla.org
<wissem> #tunisia
<crack3r> y'en a que wissem et Ounis
<crack3r> lol
<wissem> :p
 * ANIS dit bonne nuit les geeks :D |-)
<crack3r> Bonne nuit ANIS :)
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<boulabiar> salam
<darkwise> salem
<darkwise> tu es là boulabiar ?
<boulabiar> yep
<darkwise> wéé :D
<darkwise> je suis en train de voir ce qu'il y a pour faire un "planet"
<darkwise> j'ai vu également le hosting sur tuxfamily
<darkwise> je pense que c'est faisable
<darkwise> pour le planet : http://www.planetplanet.org/
<darkwise> j'ai vu que tuxfamily support  python
<darkwise> donc un planet + une mialing liste
<darkwise> çà te semble bien ?
<darkwise> t'as d'autre idées ?
<boulabiar> moi ?
<boulabiar> je vais envoyer d'abord un msg
<darkwise> oui, est ce que t'as d'autres idées pour rassembler les dev des LL ?
<darkwise> je prépare en attendant le site/ml ?
<darkwise> sinon, pour le message, balance le comme tu l'as fais sur u-tn, envoie le à tous les clubs (et CULLT)
<darkwise> je vois que tu es occupé :D
<boulabiar> Zied, oui je suis "un peu" occupé :)
<boulabiar> inchallah je vais poster le message sous une meilleur forme
<boulabiar> si tu as le temps, tu peux écrire/envoyer qqch pour/sur CULLT
<darkwise> ah, non, je te laisse poster,
<darkwise> je te promet de répondre par contre par les suggestions
<darkwise> ;)
<darkwise> boulabiar: fais ce que tu as à faire
<darkwise> on attendra ;)
<boulabiar> j'espère trouver assez de temps !
<darkwise> bon, sinon, à la limite, j'écrirai quelque chose
<darkwise> mais je te donne ta chance :p
<darkwise> bon ++
<darkwise> je re
<darkwise> je suis là
<darkwise> salem à tous
<darkwise> il y a quelqu'un ?
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<nizarus> je te cherche depuis hier
<darkwise> salem nizarus
<nizarus> hello darkwise
<darkwise> sava, nizarus ?
<nizarus> ça va merci darkwise
<nizarus> et toi
<darkwise> je vais essayer de télécharger la video on torrent pour faire un lien sur dl.free.fr comme pour le son
<nizarus> ok, je vois que le torrent se porte bien
<nizarus> 9 seeders
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> Neo31: j'ai un petit cadeau pour toi
<nizarus> :p
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> zaw xD
<Neo31> c koi ?
<nizarus> une invitation à diaspora ça t'intéresse ?
<Neo31> sur joindiaspora ?
<Neo31> fibeli les invitation sont en attente nizarus
<nizarus> Neo31: ils commencent à inviter
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je doit effacer un compte que g deja sur openspora alors
<Neo31> pour utiliser le mm email sur joindiaspora
<nizarus> le site est diasp.org
<Neo31> bon, open spora c cool aussi :p
<Neo31> c koi ton compte diasp en pv nizarus?
<nizarus> Neo31: les différents sites communiquent entre eux
<nizarus> ?
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<Neo31> c ca le point fort nizarus
<Neo31> salut sarhan
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ils travaillent sur la possiblite de transferer un compte d'un serveur a un autre ca sera realesed unjour :p
<Neo31> my server seam to be down
<Neo31> nizarus: je doit partir
<nizarus> oki Neo31
<Neo31> y a pas autre chose non ?
<Neo31> 5allili invite stp, je doit verifier mon compte si ca marche plus ab3athli invite
<Neo31> nizarus koi 2 9 a propos du CIBLE ?
<nizarus> non c'était pour ça
<nizarus> Neo31: aux dernières nouvelles c'est confirmé !
<nizarus> mais comment on doit faire, je sais pas grand chose
<Neo31> ?
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller{AWAY Neo31 nizarus robertf sarhan
<Neo31> nizarus: on doit commencer par reserver un stand ! non ?
<Neo31> salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<nizarus> Neo31: ça doit être fait par le SEI
<Neo31> nizarus: send me the invitation to my mailing list email address, thanks
<Neo31> SEI =?
<nizarus> normallement chems doit coordonner avec le SEI et nous on verra ce qu'on peut faire ici
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<nizarus> SEI = secrétariat d'état d'informatique
<Neo31> behi on doit lui rappeler et suivre le7keya mela
<Neo31> inchalah ken l9itou le soir taw na7ki m3ah :)
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Neo31> avant ke je part nizarus
<Neo31> je pense ke y a qq logiciel libres qui n'ont pas la mm qualite que qq logiciels adobe
<nizarus> Neo31: qui ont ou qui n'ont pas ?
<Neo31> n'ont pas
<Neo31> nizarus: 9add ma kassart rassi fel cinelerra, mm avec les choses extra qu'il pe faire ca reste tjr tres difficile a utiliser avec des problemes tt le temps
<Neo31> par rapport a premier et after effect ils est bcp plus difficile surtout pour l'apprendre (pe etre ke ca change apres)
<Neo31> bon, je doit partir
<Neo31> ah cool
<Neo31> ca marche deja la connection a facebook ^^
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> thx nizarus, i have setup my account, i'll connect it later to my fb account
<nizarus> re
<ANIS> hi nizarus
<nizarus> salam ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<Goldenscorp> re nizarus
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp :D
<Goldenscorp> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: wine hayik yéwildi
<Goldenscorp> ANIS: ??
<ANIS> winik yé wildi, éch 3émil?
<Goldenscorp> rien kan il 9la9
<Goldenscorp> :(
<Goldenscorp> et toi 5ouya ANIS q 2 9
<Goldenscorp> ?
<ANIS> wallahi kén ilfadda zéda.. normalement rani inrivéz, émma m 3inti fi chay :/
<Goldenscorp> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> fin les photos de kangoulya de la 6ème Conférence Nationale sur les Logiciels Libres en Tunisie ?
<Goldenscorp> mazalou fi facebook akahawa
<nizarus> oui :/
<nizarus> quand il se connecte encore demande lui de les mettre ailleurs
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: kan kangoulya se connecte wani manich fi channel 9oul de les mettre ailleurs
<Goldenscorp> aya @+ tlm
<darkwise> bonsoir à tous
<ANIS> salut darkwise
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<wissem> bonsoir sarhan
<nizarus> re
<sarhan> nizarus: ahla
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<darkwise> sakut ANIS
<darkwise> désolé
<darkwise> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-23
<LinuxKiller> Salut
<darkwise> salut
<Administrateur> salem
<android> fama chkoun yfhim f android?
<android> :)
<Guest90428> cc
<Guest90428> fama chkoun yfhim f android?
<Guest90428> cc
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<darkwise> salem à tous
<darkwise> Guest90428: tu veux faire quoi ?
<Guest90428> JE VEUX INSTALLER andromnia
<Guest90428> dans mon tel SGH i780
<Guest90428> j'ai vécu des problemes, j'ai posté dans le forum de andromnia
<Guest90428> il ya 2 jours
<Guest90428> et personne m'a répondu
<Guest90428> :(
<nizarus> Guest90428, c'est quoi andromania ?
<Guest90428> c'est le port de mon tel samsumg qui me donne la possibilité d'installer android
<Guest90428> sur mon telephone
<Guest90428> http://andromnia.net/
<Guest90428> voici le lien
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<ALAYA> ping ChemsOnline
<nizarus> Guest90428, ah i see :/ je regrette mais peut être tu n'es pas dans le bon endroit :/
<nizarus> salam ALAYA
<ALAYA> wa alikom essalam nizarus
<Guest90428> j'ai essayé différentes méthodes mais pas de résultat
<Guest90428> derniérement
<Guest90428> aujourd'hui
<Guest90428> j'ai essayé une méthode, il a commencé
<Guest90428> android en plein d'écran
<Guest90428> mais se bloque comme ça
<Guest90428> il faut que je tire la batterie
<ALAYA> nizarus: t'a vu le draft de la lettre
<nizarus> ALAYA, j'ai eu l'invite se matin mais j'ai pas encore regardé
<nizarus> je regarde immédiatement
<Guest90428> pour démarer windows mobile
<Guest90428> de nouveau
<Guest90428> cc
<Guest90428> il n'y a personne qui peut m'aider?
<Guest90428> :(
<Guest90428> :'(
<ALAYA> j'ai juste commencé à mettre les grande ligne
<nizarus> Guest90428, désolé c'est pas notre domaine de compétence ici :(
<nizarus> ALAYA, mark a envoyé un mail ?
<Guest90428> vous ne pouvez pas m'orienter?
<ALAYA> nizarus: oui, avec ubuntu-tn-mc en copie
<nizarus> Guest90428, regarde si il y a des salon irc pour android
<nizarus> ALAYA, ah le mc comme d'hab :)
<Guest90428> j'ai trouvé
<Guest90428> mais il n'ont pas d'idée sur andromnia
<Guest90428> :(
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir @ tous ;)
<Guest90428> j'ai m'inscrit dans un irc andromnia
<Guest90428> je suis seul en ligne
<Guest90428> à ce moment
<ChemsOnline> salam nizarus ALAYA darkwise Ounis wissem
<darkwise> Guest90428: tu es sûr que tu es dans le bon channel ? (pour andromnia ? )
<Guest90428> oui
<darkwise> il faut savoir le bon nom et le bon serveur
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, hello, alors les photos sont elles publiques ?
<ChemsOnline> oups
<ALAYA> wa alikom essalam ChemsOnline
<ALAYA> salam darkwise
<darkwise> salem à tous
<ChemsOnline> désolé nizarus G pas U le temps de m occupé de ma gallery
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, beaucoup de gens demandent de voir tes photos
<ChemsOnline> faut que je lui fasse un git update et que je revoi les autorisations
<ChemsOnline> si non elles sont aussi sur les reseaux sociaux
<ChemsOnline> à part ça G T au CNI hier et aujourd'hui presque toute la journée
<ChemsOnline> hier normalement pour avoir plus de detail techniques sur l archi materielle pour leurs nuages
<ChemsOnline> mais G T pas plus avancé que lors de notre rencontre avec ALAYA et Sabri_icone
<ChemsOnline> ce matin ils ont ramené 4 serveurs de Bizerte
<ChemsOnline> mais en fin de compte C des desktop HP Z200 Xeon Workstation avec windaube XP et licence win7 :p
<nizarus> :)
<ChemsOnline> G pas pu y installer ni une i386
<ChemsOnline> ni amd64
<ChemsOnline> ni i64
<ChemsOnline> avec aptosid debian ou ubuntu non plus :'(
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<ChemsOnline> visiblement elles sont closed hardware
<ChemsOnline> C possible ?
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: on doit contacter quelqu'un de HP peut être
<ALAYA> Xeon: c'est intel normalement !
<ChemsOnline> xeon X3430 C intel inside oui
<ChemsOnline> G des serveurs xeon
<ChemsOnline> en bi et en quad
<ChemsOnline> mais G jamais U ce soucis :p
<ChemsOnline> l idée dans un premier temps C juste l install de 4 machines de demo
<ChemsOnline> 2 grappes de 2 en miroir
<ALAYA> c'est dans la config de bios à mon avis
<ChemsOnline> on y a passé la journée entre bios, live multiarch etc.
<ChemsOnline> je ne voi pas d autre explication que lee closed source
<ChemsOnline> C des desktop workstation et non deds serveurs
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA nizarus voous etes en congé ?
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: moi c en privé que je travaille :)
<ChemsOnline> ok
<ALAYA> je travaille cette semaine. next week I will have more time
<ChemsOnline> là je download des iso pour cd d install car les boot usb n ont pas U trop de succes aujourd'hui
<ChemsOnline> et demain matin j y retourne me prendre la tete avec ces HP closed source :p
<ChemsOnline> mais ça me parait mal partit pour xm ou vm
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: tu veux dire que tous les tests été avec des usb bootable !!
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, pas tout a fait, congé d'enseignement mais pris par d'autres choses :/
<ChemsOnline> oui G T censé avoir 4 serveurs à dispo et pas 4 workstations, donc en théorie pas de lecteur cd :p
<nizarus> ALAYA, tu peux forwarder le mail de Mark à la ML publique, ça fera plaisir aux membres
<ChemsOnline> je grave rarement des cd
<ChemsOnline> unetbootin ou debianLive C tellement plus pratique
<ChemsOnline> ça m a toujours réussit depuis que les P3 les ont accepté ;)
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, pratique si tu as une très bonne connection internet :)
<ChemsOnline> oui effectivement
<ChemsOnline> mais C une machine de base sans rien d autre qu'un hote pour xen
<ALAYA> nizarus: done :)
<ChemsOnline> donc y a pas grand chose à telecharger pour la netinstall
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA nizarus des conseils ou suggestions ?
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: pas vraiment. Essayer avec des CD sera mieux comme j'ai dis
<ChemsOnline> ok
<ChemsOnline> la semaine prochaine on so cuppe de la suite ensembles ?
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, si tu as la réf du matos HP, regarde si dans les forums ils parlent de ces problèmes
<ChemsOnline> justement dans les forums C dit que seul redhat et suse le supportent
<ChemsOnline> tout les autres distribs ont des soucis
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: essaye avec CentOS alors
<ChemsOnline> yep C en cours de downloads ;)
<ChemsOnline> mais je me sens tellement plus à mon aise sur Debian
<ChemsOnline> et les debian likes
<nizarus> hmm !! quels genre de problèmes ?
<nizarus> je re
<darkwise> ChemsOnline: t'as essayé une debian standard ?
<darkwise> avec un bon vieux CD ;)
<darkwise> par standars, je veux dire "debian" et non Debian like
<darkwise> une net install ou businesscard
<darkwise> sinon, t'as le ref des machines pour qu'on t'aide un peu ?
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: je quitte. Durant le weekend je ne serai pas connecté. incha ALLAH on fera au moins un ou deux meeting début de la semaine prochaine
<ALAYA> salam
<ns_hardy> slt de retour
<darkwise> salut ns_hardy
<ns_hardy> slt
<Guest90428> fama irc mta3 android tunisien
<Guest90428> ?
<ns_hardy> si va trouver kelke chose c par ici http://www.tunandroid.com/content/index.php/tag/android-tunisie/
<ChemsOnline> re
<Ounis> salem @ all
<ChemsOnline> es ce que vous avez un miroir à me conseiller pour telecharger ça http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso
<nizarus> re
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, pour la version server je te conseille la 10.04 c'est une LTS
<nizarus> et voici la page avec tout les miroirs : http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<nizarus> salam Ounis
<Ounis> consernant le site j'ai envoyé un mail a Neo31 mais sans réponse
<nizarus> Ounis, neo31 est trop pris ces jours ci
<nizarus> essaye avec MaWaLe
<Ounis> ok
<nizarus> Ounis, sinon voici le site
<nizarus> tu peux le visiter et voir ce que tu peux faire
<nizarus> http://utn.tuxfamily.org/
<Ounis> ok merci
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-24
<ANIS> salam
<crack3r> w salam ANIS
<ANIS> sba7 il5ir :D
<crack3r> XD
<ANIS> mrigla crack3r!!
<crack3r> ouais cava
<crack3r> et toi?
<ANIS> hmd, hani inhar kémil mé hallit il pc béch mé nasharich w hiya hiya w hallitou fi 3kab illi hhhhhhhh
<crack3r> lol
<crack3r> addiction
<crack3r> chez tous
<crack3r> :/
<ANIS> yes :/ rabby yohsin 5atmitna, w rabbi yostor minha :D
<crack3r> amiin ^^
<sarhan> hello world
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> quoi de neuf?
<nizarus> rien de spécial
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> et de ton coté ?
<ANIS> la même chose, c'est une période de révision :/ on sort les archive de toute la semestre :/
<TrackerDPP> exit
<sarhan> crack3r_: re :P
<crack3r_> re sarhan :)
<sarhan> je cherche un canal irc  de dev javascript
<sarhan> tu connais un?
<crack3r_> negatif sarhan
<sarhan> :'(
<sarhan> j'ai été kick d'un canal de dev web
<sarhan> ils aiment pas le javascript :P
<crack3r_> lol
<sarhan> ah non ils travaillent pas noel --'
<crack3r_> hh
<sarhan> 9ali va rejoindre ta famille pour fếter noel au lieu de travailler
<crack3r_> join #javascript
<crack3r> re sarhan_ :p
<sarhan_> vien #ubuntu-fr
<sarhan_> ou 7ot @play
<sarhan_> ya un jeu
<sarhan_> :D
<sarhan_> ezreb plz
<crack3r> je suis sur mon phone =/
<sarhan_> pg
<sarhan_> c un jeu textuel
<sarhan_> go #ubuntu-fr
<sarhan_> canal irc ><
<sarhan_> epic fail
<sarhan_> :'(
<crack3r> :s
<ZEITOUNA> ASSALAMOU ALEYKOUM
<ZEITOUNA> السلام عليكم
<ZEITOUNA> re salam
<ZEITOUNA> je me sens indesirable ici
<ZEITOUNA> alors je dois quitter
<ZEITOUNA> c tres gentil
<sabri> salem alikom
<ZEITOUNA_> SALAAAAAAAM
<ZEITOUNA_> alllo
<ZEITOUNA_> السلام عليكم
<sabri> alikom salem
<sabri> zeitouna t'a le num de tel de sarhane?
<ZEITOUNA_> dsl je connais pas
<ZEITOUNA_> Network controller carte reseau .......non
<ZEITOUNA_> شكرا على اهتمامكم الكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-25
<ZEITOUNA_> هل يعني انه غير مرغوب في وجودي على هذه القناة
<sabri> qui as le num de sarhane?
<zeitouna> assalamou aleykoum
<nizarus> salam zeitouna
<zeitouna> ya mbarek ya mabrouk  enfin tu me donne une valeur
<nizarus> qu'est ce que tu veux dire zeitouna ????
<zeitouna> البارحة سلمت و عاودت السلام ...واستغثت....وما من مجيب
<nizarus> zeitouna, et cela veut dire qu'on te donne pas de la valeur ???
<nizarus> ici il n'y a pas des robots
<nizarus> il y des êtres humains
<nizarus> qui peuvent ne pas être devant leur PC
<nizarus> il faut être patient
<nizarus> s'il y a quelqu'un qui peut aider il se manifestera automatiquement
<zeitouna> ça a dure 4 heure environ
<zeitouna> et j'ai cru que j'etais indesirable et j'ai quitte
<nizarus> comme je t'ai dis ici il n'y a pas des personnes connectées 24h/24h 7j/7j
<nizarus> chacun de nous à ça vie
<nizarus> et à d'autres occupations
<nizarus> ceux qui ont des familles
<nizarus> ceux qui ont des études
<nizarus> ceux qui ont du travail
<nizarus> ...
<zeitouna> oui compris
<zeitouna> dsl
<nizarus> alors si personne ne te répond c'est que il n'y a personne dispo ou ceux qui sont là ne peuvent pas aider
<nizarus> nous sommes tous là des volontaires et nous nous somme pas là pour donner ou ne pas donner de "la valuer" au autres
<nizarus> on aide avec ce qu'on peut
<nizarus> et du mieux ce qu'on peut
<nizarus> ceux qui veulent avoir une aide instantanée et une réponse à tout temps : ils se trompent d'endroit
<zeitouna> tu trouve ...du gout ...en blamant les autres
<nizarus> zeitouna, et ton message tu appel ça comment ??
<zeitouna> tu peux comprendre ce que j'ai senti hier......et tu as pris pas mal de temps pour "t'eclater"....on ne punit pas deux fois pour une seule
<nizarus> ton sentiment d'hier et totalement faux et il n'a pas raison d'être.
<nizarus> et j'ai donné une explication pas une punition
<zeitouna> انت  الخصم والحكم ....العدالة على الطريقة التونسية
<nizarus> je ne suis ni khasm ni 7akamou
<nizarus> tu m'a qualifier d'une personne qui ne donne pas de la valeur aux autres
<nizarus> et j'ai répondu à tes accusations infondées
<nizarus> bref
<nizarus> excuse moi si je me suis un peut emporté
<nizarus> je dois partir
<nizarus> au plaisir de te revoir
<ANIS> salut darkwise, LinuxKiller, robertf
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-26
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<crack3r> Bonsoir
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> crack3r, darkwise Goldenscorp LinuxKiller Neo31 robertf slimTN
<crack3r> bonsoir sarhan et *
<sabri> salu
<sabri> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/bison.yacc to provide /usr/bin/yacc (yacc) in auto mode.
<sabri> qui peut m'expliquer cette phrase
<sabri> ?
<sabri> personne n'est là !
<ANIS> salut
<sabri> salu
<sabri> le channel est morte?
<sabri> hhhhhh
<sabri> personne ici :
<sabri> :p
<ANIS> salut sabri :/ oui t'as raison :/
<ANIS> darkwise, Goldenscorp, LinuxKiller, robertf et slimTN : na7nou houna yé cha3b!!
<sabri> hhhhhhhh
<sabri> asma3eni tefhem flex et bison
<sabri> chui sur la chain -fr
<ANIS> NON :(
<sabri> et ne7as fi ro7i nele3eb benar
<ANIS> :D
<ANIS> 3léch?
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<ANIS> bonsoir SalahGo :D
<SalahGo> Salut ANIS ! :D
<sabri>  berjoulia
<sabri> Quassel IRC tayara
<SalahGo> Quassel?
<sabri> un IRC avec KDE
<sabri> :p tayara
<sabri> oui
<sabri> sur KDE :(
<SalahGo> ah i see
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhh.. j'aime pas KDE :p
<sabri> mais bon c'est plus claire que les autres
<SalahGo> i'm satisfied with XChat
<sabri> moi j'aime pas unity :p
<ANIS> Empathy is cool too ;)
<sabri> je me suis embeté pour trois jours , je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ont choisit pour migrer dessus
<sabri> il est trés difficile a gérer
<SalahGo> KDE, Unity... étant sur Vesa... c'est du pareil au même
<sabri> hhhhhhh, je préfere le shelle que unitu :)
 * SalahGo loves Vesa :p
<SalahGo> Un jour!! on aura du Vesa en HD!!!!
<ANIS> :)
<sabri> hhhhh
<sabri> inchallah
<sabri> y'en as un ici qui sait c'est quoi flex et bison?
<SalahGo> non dsl
<sabri> ;(
<SalahGo> Bon, une idée comment forcer le 3D rendering sur Vesa?
<SalahGo> xD
<sabri> bah
<sabri> il faut déja savoir comment il fait pour le 2D
<sabri> hhhhh, personnellement je sais rien
<sabri> :p
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-19
<fakher> salut
<wissem> salut fakher
<fakher> stp je veux copier un fichiers dans un dossier système comment faire ?
<elacheche_anis> sudo cp nom_fich path/nom_fich
<crack3r> fakher, sudo cp fichier_source repertoire_destination
<fakher> slt crack3r
<fakher> et merci
<kimo> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong kimo
<kimo> salem
<elacheche_anis> salem :)
<kimo> j'ai une question
<kimo> elacheche_anis:  chnoi HakerSpace !!!!
<elacheche_anis> loool.. kimo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerspace
<kimo> aha
<kimo> j'ai compris
<kimo> mercii
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> welcome :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-20
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-23
<rahma> selem 3alaîkoum :)
<crack3r> w salam rahma
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il y a un meeting ce soir???
<MaWaLe> ping kimo
<kimo> Salem MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> kimo:  il y aura meeting ce soir ou pas?
<kimo> oui
<MaWaLe> kimo:  il n'y a pas eu de confirmation sur la ML :(
<kimo> :/
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu a vu la proposition du rapport de l'ULT event par Ines?
<kimo> oui
<kimo> j"ai vue
<MaWaLe> et ?
<kimo> ça marche
<kimo> :)
<sarhan> MaWaLe, j'etais pas au courant
<sarhan> MaWaLe, je suis au hackerspace en plein coding sprint
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  there's an online hackerspace ;)
<MaWaLe> sarhan: any sharing space where people can contribute???
<MaWaLe> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong MaWaLe
<sarhan> MaWaLe, si tu veux aider va sur #opentunisia
<sarhan> excuse moi si je reponds pas rapidement je suis occupé
<icone_sabri> bonsoir a tous
<kimo> salem icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> ahla, kimo ?
<kimo> cv ?
<icone_sabri> oui .. et toi
<saberr> salut à tous
<icone_sabri> cé
<kimo> ça marche
<icone_sabri> oui en qqsortes
<oix> plop
<LuNa> salem alikom
<LuNa> y'a t-il personne ,
<LuNa> ?
<LuNa> Neo31
<MaWaLe> LuNa:  il y a plusieurs personnes
<LuNa> je sais
<Fanen> bsr all
<oix> LuNa, have a question ? just ask it ^^ !
<LuNa>  nn je veux  participer au réunion c tt
<MaWaLe> LuNa:  h--4min
<kimo> :)
<MaWaLe> meeting @21h
<LuNa> eyh fi belii
<Neo31> salut a tous
<kimo> good
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<LuNa> aslama  Neo31
<Neo31> hey HaRDi : sa va ?
<Neo31> bsr LuNa MaWaLe :)
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> bonsoir
<LuNa> :)
<Neo31> koi 2 9 MaWaLe tu va bien?
<Neo31> hey icone_sabri :)
<icone_sabri> eya hekom chey5ine, echnowa mafemash 7akem :p
<icone_sabri> ahlan
<MaWaLe> thx Neo31 i'm fine and you?
<Neo31> not bad, 7amdoulah :)
<MaWaLe> hi icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> mawale :p
<icone_sabri> mawale tounsi
<icone_sabri> mawale maghrebi ;)
<kimo> lool
<icone_sabri> quoi de neuf
<MaWaLe> icone_sabri:  sorry i don't understand arabic :(
<icone_sabri> okay , mawale = song
<MaWaLe> icone_sabri:  i'm from wak-wak island :)
<icone_sabri> lol
<wissem> bonsoir tout le monde ^^
<kimo> hahahah
<icone_sabri> bonsoir wissem
<HaRDi> hi Neo31 hamdoullah :)
<MaWaLe> hi wissem
<icone_sabri> HaRDi: LuNa
<kimo> bohi wissem
<kimo> hi wissem
<MaWaLe> kimo:  bohi ????
<Neo31> bsr wissem
<MaWaLe> kimo:  tu parles verlan ????
<kimo> faute dsl
<kimo> hahahah
<MaWaLe> le verlan est un dialecte que parle la classe populaire en france
<MaWaLe> c'est le fait de parler le français à l'envers
<sarhan> meuf
<icone_sabri> beuf
<MaWaLe> donc bohi devient hobi :p :p :p :p
<icone_sabri> bonsoir sarhan
<sarhan> salut icone_sabri \
<kimo> MaWaLe:  looool
<Neo31> ahla Mr Sarhan :)
<kimo> :D
<sarhan> ahla Neo31 :D
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  it's time to begin
<sarhan> lebes ?
<kimo> yup
<icone_sabri> j'ai entendus qu'il y a une sorte de hackerspace sarhan
<Neo31> we 7amdoulah ca roule
<sarhan> icone_sabri, ay hani fih :D
<LuNa> 9:01
<Neo31> ok MaWaLe :)
<icone_sabri> mais je peut pas y accéder vue que je connais personne qui va y accécder
<icone_sabri> LuNa: on commence quad?
<Neo31> hayya nabdew
<Neo31> tawa
<Neo31> chkoune president!
<LuNa> mnt
<icone_sabri> marzouki
<sarhan> marzouki president
<Neo31> lol
<icone_sabri> hh
<kimo> lol
<Neo31> president de cette reunion
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<icone_sabri> w echkoune marto ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  bidoun sala7yet :p
<icone_sabri> :D
<kimo> 21;03
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ki veut organiser cette reunion!?
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  vas y toi
<LuNa> +1
<Neo31> hum
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  on ne va pas passer le temps à choisir
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> allez on commence alors
<kimo> ok
<icone_sabri> +1
<Neo31> pour parler veuillez demander la parole en ecrivant "!" une seule fois et attendre l'autorisation. kan vous avez la parole et que vous avez terminer ecrivez "eof"
<Neo31> on commence dabord par determiner les sujets important a discutter lors de cette reunion.
<Neo31> alors qui commence!?
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> a vous icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> bon, je connnais qqun de Time
<icone_sabri> directeur des recherches ou je ne sais pas quoi
<Neo31> le sujet en 2 mots icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> il nous a contacté l'anné dernier
<icone_sabri> ah, ok
<Neo31> !
<icone_sabri> mm , oragnisation d'une séance de présentation chez TIME
<icone_sabri> isntallation des PC recyclé pour des pauvre familles ( projet avancé par la direction de recherche aussi en collaboration avec TIME)
<ALAYA> me salamo alikom
<icone_sabri> et voir la possibilité d'organiser UGJ a Tunis le 03 de 2012
<icone_sabri> alikm salm, Zied
<icone_sabri> end;
<Neo31> eof icone_sabri
<Neo31> merci
<Neo31> i'm next
<Neo31> bsr ALAYA :)
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> je v vous informer du status du developpement du site ubuntu-tn et on doit determiner de nouvelles dates a mon avis
<Neo31> on doit aussi determiner une date pour commencer la preparation au next UGJ et voir la possibilite d'invites des gens bien experimentees pour chaque atelier..
<Neo31> eof
<Neo31> a vosu MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31
<MaWaLe> d'abord une question : est ce qu'il n'y a pas un ordre du jour???
<Neo31> non, c'est ce qu'on essaye de faire
<MaWaLe> sinon je voudrais vous proposer de changer d'attitude et de passer du statut passif à celui d'actif
<MaWaLe> et au lieu de répondre aux invitations pour nos events d'en faire un planning et de proposer nous aux établissements
<MaWaLe> donc l'idée : faire une prospection et ensuite établir un planning sur x mois voir une année et on l'applique
<MaWaLe> déjà le fait d'avoir un planning facilite les préparatifs
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> d'autres sujets? Fanen ALAYA geekntuxuser HaRDi Houssem icone_sabri k3nz0 kimo LuNa saberr sarhan wissem oix
<LuNa> !
<Neo31> a vous LuNa
<LuNa> concernant  la reunion physique
<LuNa> on n'a pas arrivé à determiner la date et mm l'emplacement
<LuNa> eof
<Neo31> autre sujets? sinon on passe a discutter qq details!
<ALAYA> !
<Neo31> oui ALAYA
<Neo31> a vous
<ALAYA> merci Neo31
<ALAYA> concernant le projet de migration vers Linux + recyclage des vieux PC
<ALAYA> Edubuntu 11.10 est facile à installer
<ALAYA> + ils l'ont aimé
<ALAYA> mais y a qlques ptits bug
<ALAYA> résolue suite à un update
<ALAYA> j'essaye de générer un DVD mis à jours
<ALAYA> et chaque test me prend beaucoup de temps
<ALAYA> s'il y a des gens qui veulent aider
<ALAYA> contact me
<ALAYA> eof
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> un dernier sujet !?
<Neo31> geekette86 !
<geekette86> non
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> donc on va parler du site web, UGJ, un planning des preparatifs, la reunion physique le projet de recyclage.
<Neo31> on commence par le site web
<LuNa> bien
<Neo31> !
<geekette86> a vous Neo31
<Neo31> donc pour le moment l'equipe ubuntu-tn qui a deja fait pas mal d'efforts a maitriser Drupal et developper qq parties maitrise enfin environ 80% des competances necessaires pour faire un bon site web avec pas mal de fonctionalites
<Neo31> Neo31 Sarhan k3nz0 Anis rednaks geekette, on deja travailler sur le projet juska mnt
<Neo31> notre objectif et d'avoir un site fonctionnel au debut
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> pour cela il nous manque encore de perfectionner la partie traduction (technique)
<k3nz0> hello
<Nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته آسفة للتأخير
<Neo31> puis on ajoute le reste des modules et fonctionalites petit a petit
<Neo31> une autre chose importante a faire est d'avoir un espace d'hebergement professionnel
<Neo31> ainsi que redirectionner le nom de domaine sur le nouveau espace d'hebergement
<sarhan> !
<LuNa> و عليكم السلام  ايمان
<Neo31> pour cela j'ai deja commencer a digger un pe. et notre loco contacte peut le faire
<Neo31> reste a determiner de nouvelle dates et reactiver l'equipe
<Neo31> eof
<Neo31> a vous sarhan
<sarhan> merci
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> donc voila je ne vous l'ai pas dis
<sarhan> mais rafik m'a contacté et m'a annoncé une bonne nouvelle
<sarhan> l'ati peut nous fournir un hosting et le nom de domaine ubuntu.tn
<sarhan> et puis kangoulya m'
<sarhan> m'a donné un vps
<sarhan> avec accés
<sarhan> root
<sarhan> donc il suffit qu'on s'organise pour faire un coding sprint et on termine le site
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> autres remarques !?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> donc pour la date
<Neo31> on a essayer de toucher un site complet pour le 31 decembre
<Neo31> vus l'engagement des qq membres qui on deja commencer le travail (exams...)
<Neo31> je ne suis pas sur que ceci est possible a faire parfaitement sans depasser le 31 decembre
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> et je demande de pousser la date un peut et de faire un planning de plus qu'un seul sprint
<Neo31> pour terminer le dev d'un site basique, le testing et completer le reste des fonctionalites
<Neo31> je propose aussi d'activer l'equipe redaction pour commencer a preparer le contenu du nouveau site
<Neo31> une derniere chose
<Neo31> apres avoir terminer le site on doit passer a d'autres projets pour ameliorer notre communaute
<Neo31> eof
<Neo31> a vous sarhan
<sarhan> merci je voulai ajouter une autre chose
<sarhan> moi k3nz0 et darknunurs on est au hackerspace si ca vous interesse on peut se reunir a 3 et vous sortir un bon site fonctionnel et complet comme ca on evite d'attendre la disponibilité de chaque membre
<sarhan> alors vous en dites quoi?
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> hum, je vais contacter les autres et on prendra une decision sarhan. merci pour l'offre
<Neo31> on passe au sujet reunion physique vus l'importance du sujet
<Neo31> alors on doit commencer par determiner le lieux de la reunion
<Neo31> puis la date
<Neo31> des propositions !?
<LuNa> !
<Neo31> (je rappel que l'ordre est de faire une reunion a tunis, puis sousse puis sfax) on doit donc determiner si on va faire a sfax ou changer a un autre emplacement (s'il n'y  a pas suffisament de membres actifs a sfax)
<Neo31> a vous LuNa
<LuNa> ce que je viens de dire tu as dit
<LuNa> :)
<LuNa> de preference sera au debut janvier
<LuNa> eof
<Neo31> alors des propositions pour l'emplacement de la reunion physique !?
<Neo31> MaWaLe ALAYA saberr icone_sabri ..
<sarhan> pourquoi sfax?
<sarhan> oups !
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> ou sarhan
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> en fait pouquoi on va a sfax si le nombre de membres participants habitants a sfax est trés petit comparé aux autres endroits
<sarhan> et puis pour les membres du nord
<sarhan> tunis bizerte nabel etc
<sarhan> sousse serait plus proche et plus au milieu
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> vus le nombre de membres actifs a sfax a diminuer dernierement (a verifier) ce que tu dit est logique sarhan
<Neo31> on a discutter ca dernier decembre pour donner la chance a tt les membres en Tunisie (ca sera vraiment difficile aux membres de sfax et ceux du sud de nous rejoindre a tunis)
<Neo31> c'est pourquoi sfax est encore sur la liste
<Neo31> on doit donc discutter ce sujet pour verifier le nombre de membres actifs a sfax et au sud
<Neo31> sinon on passe a Tunis
<icone_sabri> aucune idée personnellement .. l'important que j'aurais du temps libre pour etre présent
<icone_sabri> mais je pense que Tunis/Sousse sont tjrs les plus accessible
<Neo31> ok pour sousse je peut me debrouiller avec qq membres de sousse pour avoir un local le plutot possible
<Neo31> pour tunis des propositions !?
<Neo31> sinon qui peut s'encharger?
<Neo31> hum, ok. on termine ca sur mailing liste alors. icone_sabri tu peut t'en charger pour terminer ca sur mailing liste?
<Neo31> merci
<icone_sabri> normalement , je vais voir demain avec Zied oui
<icone_sabri> sinon, sarhan qu'on pense tu  pour le local?
<icone_sabri> est-ce que le cité de science ou celle des jeune a cité khadra peut etre une solution ?
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<Nour_al_imen> !
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a vous Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> Pour Tunis je peux proposer un local je crois
<Neo31> ecrit eof si vous avez terminer Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> eof
<Neo31> merci
 * Nour_al_imen sorry
<Neo31> alors icone_sabri s'en occupe de faire le suivit du sujet sur mailing liste
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen a proposer d'aider icone_sabri et zied a chercher un local a tunis
<Neo31> Neo31 a proposer de cooperer avec les membres de sousse pour reserver un local
<Neo31> on passe au sujet de recyclage
<icone_sabri> il y on as déja 2
<Neo31> qui peut aider zied au testing!?
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> sinon des propositions pour organiser le testing sur ML ?
<Neo31> oui icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> pour le prog de pc de recyclage il y on déja 2
<icone_sabri> ceux du ministère
<icone_sabri> et celui de TIME
<ALAYA> !
<icone_sabri> pour TIME ça ne ressemble pas a celui du ministère que ça serrait des pc offert par TIME
<icone_sabri> au pauvre gens
<icone_sabri> donc on juste a installer une version ubuntu sur pc standalone
<Neo31> icone_sabri tu parle pas du sujet de testing je pense
<icone_sabri> pas en rés
<Neo31> je passe le mot a ALAYA
<ALAYA> juste pour dire qu'il n'y a aucun ministre dans l'histoire :)
<icone_sabri> ministère :p
<ALAYA> ni ministère :)
<ALAYA> c'est une initiatives des inspecteurs
<ALAYA> eof
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31
<MaWaLe> j'ai déjà proposé mon aide et j'allais être présent lors d ela dernière réunion mais j'au eu un empêchement d'ordre familial
<MaWaLe> donc ma proposition tient toujours
<MaWaLe> il suffit de dresser une ToDo List afin que la personne qui se propose sache où intervenir
<MaWaLe> sinon pour le reste "toujours partant" :)
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> merci MaWaLe :)
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> ALAYA une proposition pour le testing!?
<ALAYA> ok
<ALAYA> j'ai besoin de générer un DVD edubuntu 11.10 (32bit) à jour
<ALAYA> étape 1: télécharger edubuntu 11.10
<Neo31> je propose de lancer un thread specifique au testing, si vous n'avez pas une autre proposition
<ALAYA> je termine ou non là ?
<Neo31> oui vasy, je m'excuse
<MaWaLe> !
<ALAYA> etape 2:
<ALAYA> installer UCK
<ALAYA> Ubuntu Customazation Kit
<ALAYA> étape 3:
<ALAYA> lancer UCK, next next jusqu'à lancement de console d'adaptation, là taper la cmd: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ALAYA> étape 4: tester le résultat :)
<ALAYA> un DVD (.iso)
<Neo31> !
<ALAYA> IMPORTANT:
<ALAYA> 1- il faut avoir sur la machine la même version de Ubuntu
<ALAYA> à savoir la 11.10
<ALAYA> si tu a sur ton PC un 10.04 par exemple ça marchera pas
<ALAYA> il faut avoir la même version que le DVD à personaliser
<ALAYA> c'est une contrainte imposer de UCK
<ALAYA> 2- avec virtualbox sous ubuntu 11.10 je n'est pas pu installer aucun DVD générer
<ALAYA> j'ai alors essayer de faire une install de DVD original: même problème
<Neo31> !!!
<ALAYA> eof
<Neo31> merci ALAYA
<Neo31> je propose de voir des solution pour trouver un nombre plus important que ceux present dans cette reunion
<Neo31> et d'expliquer ceci dans un petit doc a distribuer ALAYA
<Neo31> a vous MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31 mais je crois que icone_sabri est avant moi ;)
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> excuse
<Neo31> a vous icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> qu'elle est le deadline pour proposer date/emplacment de la réunion physique
<icone_sabri> merci MaWaLe
 * Neo31 ping LuNa 
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<Neo31> a vous MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31
<MaWaLe> en voyant les projets sur lesquels nous nous lançons (et j'espère en avoir de plus techniques dans le futur) je pense qu'il nous faut une plateforme de project management et de travail collaboratif
<MaWaLe> sinon j'invite ALAYA amicalement à mettre toute cette enrichissante approche sur un doc à partager avec ceux qui sont intéressés à participer et qui sera mis à jour au fur et à mesure et comme ça à la fin nous aurons déjà une ébauche de rapport prête
 * ALAYA pense à un site dédié :)
<MaWaLe> sinon @ALAYA : bravo sinon pourquoi partir vers un DVD alors que certaines machines peuvent n'avoir que des lecteurs CD?
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> merci MaWaLe
<ALAYA> !
<Neo31> bon c mon tour de dire qq chose
<Neo31> bref il faut mettre qq chose de dedie
<Neo31> et ne pas oublier que nous avon un nombre de fan important sur facebook
<Neo31> et je suis un peut optimiste de retrouver des membres qui sont pret a aider sur facebook aussi en plus de la ML
<Neo31> pour repondre a MaWaLe, oui on a deja essayer de commencer a mettre en place une platforme de collaboration mais vu l'importance du site web on laisse apres la mise en place du site
<Neo31> j'estime que ca sera tres bientot
<Neo31> peut etre le 15 janvier au max
<Neo31> eof
<Neo31> a vous ALAYA
<ALAYA> @ MaWaLe : le DVD servira à installer Edubuntu Server
<ALAYA> par contre les clients peuvent être sans disque dûr même :)
<ALAYA> eof
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> il nous reste deux sujets
<Neo31> UGJ et le sujet de planificatino des preparatifs
<Neo31> jsute avant de commencer
<icone_sabri> !
<Neo31> icone_sabri on peut en discutter de la date exacte de la reunion physique sur le thread de la ML et on peut essayer de mettre une date pour avoir hela ou zied abid avec nous
<Neo31> MaWaLe vous pouvez parler un peut du sujet de planification!? et indiquer le probleme!?
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31
<MaWaLe> au fait j'ai constaté que nous sommes toujours là à attendre qu'un établissement ou une entité nous invite et là on entame une course contre la montre pour les préparatifs
<MaWaLe> or je pense que notre rôle est sensé être plus proactif
<MaWaLe> donc je propose que chacun de son côté essaye un peu (en attendant d'avoir un groupe dédié à la tâche) de faire des contacts
<MaWaLe> pour proposer l'organisation d'un event ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> et là on arrête un planning des évènements et on peu les organiser à tête reposée
<MaWaLe> déjà avec l'ancienne équipe event on avait presque un planning plus ou moins clair dans le temps
<MaWaLe> donc on travaillait avec plus d'aisance
<Neo31> +1
<MaWaLe> voilà grosso modo l'idée qui est sensée être enrichie par vos remarque et prendre forme réelle après
<MaWaLe> parce que ce n'est qu'une invitation à une séance de brainstorming à propos de la chose
<MaWaLe> et là à la volée une idée intéressante me REvient en tête (parce que je l'avais proposé avant) : un BARCAMP Ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> a vous icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> j'ai un contact a Tunis
<icone_sabri> de l'université TIME
<icone_sabri> je veut qqun de disponible pour aller le contacté avec moi
<icone_sabri> pour parler d'un tas de sujet
<icone_sabri> il est motivé par nos idées , il fait en plus partie de notre ML
<icone_sabri> je lui ait déja proposé l'idée de UGJ, sponsoring et tt
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> eof
<Neo31> a vous MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> d'abord je voudrais t'inviter Neo31 à discuter d'un sujet à la fois
<MaWaLe> parce que là je commence à me perdre (l'âge se fait sentir :p)
<MaWaLe> sinon : @ icone_sabri : si ton contact l'accepte, je vous invite à mon bureau une matinée et on pourra discuter de tout ça à tête reposée
<MaWaLe> sinon je rappelle qu'actuellement ubuntu-tn ne peut être ni sponsorisée ni recevoir des subventions (d'où l'intérêt d'activer sérieusement l'association qui résoudra pleins de problèmes et activera réellement pleins d'actions)
<MaWaLe> EOF
<icone_sabri> ton bureau MaWaLe ? cé a sfax non !
<Neo31> !
<MaWaLe> icone_sabri:  non à Wak-Wak Island :p
<MaWaLe> Cité Mahragène à Tunis
<Neo31> excuse pour la petite confusion MaWaLe
<icone_sabri> MaWaLe: ok cé bon ! donc demain avec ALAYA , et je verrais si j'obtiendrais ton tel je te contacterais dimanche si libre !
 * Nour_al_imen à chq fois on pose l'histoire de l'asso et on avance pas !!! je ne comprends tjrs pas prkoi ça tarde à ce point...
<Neo31> alors pour tout ce qui est plannification et de jouer un role proactif +1 j'aime deja l'idee. mais je prefere tjr tout ce qui est technique et je vois que la solution de platforme collaborative peut bien aider a attendre cet objectif ou de le faire de facon meilleure et visible a la communaute. et suis aussi pert pour participer a une sceance de brainstorming. donc j'aimerai voir qq1 prendre charge de cette bonne idee.
<Neo31> si l'idee vous plait on peut organiser une reunion de brainstorming exceptionnelle.
<Neo31> c'est ca MaWaLe ! j'espere ke je parle pas hors sujet :/
<MaWaLe> :)
<Neo31> euh!
<MaWaLe> it's okay
<Neo31> alors t'es partant MaWaLe !? ou c'est pas la bonne idee (la reunoin de brainstorming)
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> :)
<MaWaLe> i'm always IN
<Neo31> great
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> bon alors je propose de faire close cette reunion et de terminer a discutter le UGJ sur ML
<Neo31> et de commencer a mettre nos plans de preparation des mnt
<Neo31> pour l'association on doit aussi en discutter sur ML et mm lancer une reunion exceptionnelle si necessaire
<Neo31> alors qui peut nous ecrire un petit rapport de la reunion !?
<Neo31> puis je passe le dernier mot a MaWaLe et a Nour_al_imen
<Neo31> bon je m'en charge du rapport si personne ne peut faire avant lundi
<Neo31> a vous MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> un autre problème que nous avons : pas de suivi de nos events une fois terminé
 * Neo31 on peut formaliser un peut les choses peut etre :) comme ca tlm sache quoi faire automatiquement
<MaWaLe> déjà je m'excuse du retard du rapport de l'ULT Event mais j'inviterais aimablement le parrain à aller prendre les testimonials auprès de l'ULT (déjà ils sont TROP intéressés d'un autre event plus consistant) vu que celui là  a été prépapré à la volée
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> merci bcp MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> Nour_al_imen tu veut dire qq chose pour terminer ?
<Nour_al_imen> لا شكرا
<Neo31> je m'excuse d'avoir terminer la reunion sans terminer le dernier sujet Nour_al_imen vus le temps qu'on a deja pri
<Neo31> bon reunion close
<Nour_al_imen> لا بأس
<Neo31> et merci a touts le monde de nous avoir rejoin
<LuNa> :)
<Neo31> sorry, my french is not as perfect as English
<icone_sabri> :D merci a toi pour la direction
<Neo31> I would prefer speaking english otherwise
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  PM plz
<icone_sabri> as u like Neo31
<Neo31> icone_sabri n'oublie pas d'aider un peut a propos de la reunion physique
<icone_sabri> ah, oui inchallah
<icone_sabri> ;)
<Neo31> je m'en charge de trouver un local a sousse si vous etes partant pour sousse
<icone_sabri> j'essayerais demain déja de voir avec ALAYA
<icone_sabri> je ne dépasserais pas dimanche soir s'il ya une solutiond de mon coté
<icone_sabri> kangoulya: t'es là ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> il faut aussi lancer un doodle vote pour determiner les membres actifs de sfax et verifier s'il n'y a pas de membres actifs qui peuvent nous rejoindre de sfax et son entourage proche et du sud
<Neo31> sinon je propose de passer directement a tunis parceque la derniere a ete a sousse
<Neo31> :)
<icone_sabri> sur Neo31
<luna> +1 pour vote
<kimo> +1
<icone_sabri> +1
<luna> c mieux de voter
<Nour_al_imen> +1
<luna> soit à sousse /tunis
<ALAYA> +1 pour le vote ou pour sousse/tunis ou ??
<icone_sabri> ALAYA: on parlerais de ça demain ?
<ALAYA> icone_sabri: ok
<Neo31> re
<kangoulya> Pong icone_sabri \-)
<icone_sabri> ahlan
<icone_sabri> le pong et dans ma tete :p
<icone_sabri> quoi de 9
<icone_sabri> tu été où ? la réunion et achevé frère
<kangoulya> hamdoullah on est au Hackathon @Nawaat Hackerspace
<kangoulya> il y a un VPS à la dispo de utn
<kangoulya> sarhan a les accès
<kangoulya> il est présent là avec nous
<kangoulya> np ALAYA
<kangoulya> il y a déjà un vps à votre dispo
<kangoulya> https://dtc.gplhost.tn/dtc
<ALAYA> je click
<ALAYA> euh
<ALAYA> y a login passwd :)
<icone_sabri> bon, je m'excuse kangoulya , je me trouve avec trop d'occuapation ces jours là !
<icone_sabri> chargé de bq de foramtions a faire , et des projet dans l'horizon
<icone_sabri> j'essaye de me libérer pour la communauté et surtt pour mes frères ici
<kangoulya> désolé il y a trop de projets en parallèle ici IRL au Hackerspace
<icone_sabri> :/ mais la semaine dernière j'ai pas trouvé de contact pour vous joindre au Hackerspace :'(
<kangoulya> le hackathon se termine demain à 14H
<kangoulya> puis on a notre reunion hebdomadaire
<kangoulya> puis à 16H présentation des travaux de chaque groupe de travail
<kangoulya> welcome à qui veut \-)
<kangoulya> ALAYA C bon tu as le VPS et les ndd ?
<kangoulya> Mon tel public d utilité publique 27279792
<ALAYA> kangoulya: c bon
<ALAYA> je découvre
<kangoulya> pour ceux qui veulent participer à distance C aussi possible de nous joindre en conf call ou sur l'irc de chaque groupe de travail
<ALAYA> c gplhost.tn : .tn cooool :)
<kangoulya> OUI :D
<kangoulya> premier hosting  assosiatif d afrique et du monde arabe
<kangoulya> les trad en ar sont les bienvenues ;)
<kangoulya> t as vu C mieu qu'ovh.tn :p
<kangoulya> demain à 16h on présente nos travaux à un jury dont Si Ouerghi & Moez Chakchouk
<kangoulya> welcome a ceux qui veulent découvrir le hackerspace et ses activités meme dès ce soir
<ali> c'est bien louled bon courage, c'est tres interresant ces projets, ou se trouve le #HackerSpace SVP, merci
<kimo> kangoulya:  give me a link
<kimo> how can i find the Hackerspace !!!
<kimo> ping kangoulya
<kangoulya> https://www.facebook.com/events/343637508986219/
<kangoulya> ping kimo
<kangoulya> Hackathon (Code sprint) 
<kangoulya> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackathon
<kangoulya> @Nawaat #Hackerspace
<kangoulya> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Nawaat
<ali> merci
<kimo> merci
<kangoulya> you are welcome :)
<ALAYA> Goooood news :)
<ALAYA> j'ai passé un Edubuntu DVD que j'ai générer  cet après un des membres de esprit libre
<ALAYA> il vient de me contacter pour dire que c'est bon
<ALAYA> et que le DVD marche déjà :)
<ALAYA> le seul hic qui me reste: j'ai déjà essayer de graver ce DVD mais après 10h il n'a pas terminer le cheksum
<ALAYA> je dois donc retester la gravure
<kangoulya> le mieu serait un liveUSB ça prend 5min ;)
<ALAYA> on le testera
<ALAYA> mais pour la grande utilisation: 1DVD=0.5 DT, l'USB +12DT ;)
<TrD> hi all
<kimo>  hi
<kimo> TrD:
<crack3r> hi TrD
<kimo> crack3r:
<kimo> welcome
<kimo> :D
<crack3r> merci kimo
<TrD> hi crack3r
<TrD> hi kimo
<TrD> wath's up in there
<kimo> fine
<TrD> it's an arabic channel ?
<kimo> yup
<crack3r> TrD, yes, it is the channel of the Tunisian ubuntu team
<kimo> where r u from TrD
<TrD> i'm from Tunisia too :p
<TrD> je plaisante les gars
<TrD> ça parle pas trop on dirai
<Neo31> lol espece de TrD :) welcome back
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-24
<Neo31> ca roule bien?
<TrD> aaaaaaa Neo31  !!
<TrD> ça va mec ?
<Neo31> sure ;) surviving 7amdoulah
<TrD> je vais bien merci et toi
<TrD> bien :)
<Neo31> koi 2 9? mizilt fel manfa!?
<TrD> nn en exile maintenant :p
<Neo31> :) viry joud
<TrD> battal
<Neo31> e33
<Neo31> chnia battal
<Neo31> ks ta fait !?
<TrD> looking for a job
<Neo31> euh!
<Neo31> t'as changer d'etudes wala badalt ou koi
<TrD> kamalt
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ouki
<TrD> :p
<kimo> :(
<Chikori> ping sarhan
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-25
<Hamed> السلام عليكم
<Hamed> لدي مشكلة في الواي فاي الخاص باللابتوب
<sarhan> سلام hamed
<Hamed> dell inspiron 6400
<Hamed> ubuntu 11.10
<Hamed> نفس المشكلة كانت في 11.04
<Hamed> صديقي اخبرني ان تعريف نظام التشغيل به مشكلة وحذف التعريف
<Hamed> ووانزل التعريف مرة اخرى
<Hamed> فتم حل المشكلة
<Hamed>  ls pci | grep driver name
<Hamed> lspci hardware
<Hamed> lsmod drivers
<Hamed> modprob -r driver name remove
<Hamed> استخدم اوامر مثل هذه
<sarhan> هل تفهم العربية بالحرoف اللاتينية?
<Hamed> للاسف افهمها
<Hamed> افضل الانجليزية
<sarhan> i speak english
<Hamed> ok
<Hamed> it's better than frankoarab
<sarhan> yes
<Hamed> i want to remove my driver
<sarhan> can you give me the output of this command :lspci |grep Network
<Hamed> and install it again
<sarhan> and explain me your problem in english
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$ lspci |grep Network
<Hamed> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$
<sarhan> and the problem is?
<Hamed> I CAN'T find the wifi network
<Hamed> i am finding wired connection
<Hamed> but no wireless
<sarhan> the wirless driver is working?
<Hamed> activated and currently in use
<sarhan> how can you be sure?
<Hamed> additional drivers in system settings
<Hamed> but i am sure the problem in this driver
<sarhan> in additional drivers
<Hamed> because my friend who solved this problem before told me that and he
<sarhan> you can delete a driver
<sarhan> and after reboot
<sarhan> you can install it
<Hamed> when i remove then activate
<Hamed> the same problem
<sarhan> hmmm
<Hamed> i remember he use commands line or synaptic
<Hamed> he use commands same that
<Hamed> ls pci | grep driver name
<Hamed> lspci hardware
<Hamed> lsmod drivers
<Hamed> modprob -r driver name remove
<Hamed>  
<Hamed> or as you see
<sarhan> Hamed, do this
<sarhan> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<sarhan> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sarhan> sudo /etc/init.d/networing restart (after this command you will be disconnected come back here)
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Hamed> [sudo] password for hamed:
<Hamed> Reading package lists... Done
<Hamed> Building dependency tree
<Hamed> Reading state information... Done
<Hamed> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<Hamed> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 152 not upgraded.
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$
<Hamed> hamed@hamed-MM061:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Hamed> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<sarhan> the wirless
<sarhan> is not activated
<sarhan> don't write the last command
<Hamed> about the third command i didn't write it
<sarhan> cool
<Hamed> what can i do now
<Hamed> at first i am very happy for your help
<Hamed> and thank you very much
<sarhan> it's a pleasure
<sarhan> it's off topic but you might change the password of your router to protect it
<sarhan> it's accessible here : admin:admin@41.35.224.243
<Hamed> sorry i couldn't under stand the last thing
<Hamed> what i write
<sarhan> i don't know
<sarhan> but any body in the world
<sarhan> with your ip
<sarhan> can block your router
<sarhan> or change your internet config
<sarhan> contact your ISP
<sarhan> Hamed, try this command sudo apt-get firmware-b43-installer
<Hamed>  sudo apt-get firmware-b43-installer
<Hamed> E: Invalid operation firmware-b43-installer
<sarhan> sry
<sarhan> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Hamed> firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.
<Hamed> by the way i haven't the wifi network now but i can't see the sentence wireless connection
<Hamed> in the menu
<sarhan> do this:sudo modprobe b43
<Hamed> sudo modprobe b43
<Hamed> there is no result after writing this command
<sarhan> it means that the driver is working
<sarhan> ping crack3r can you help Hamed ?
<Hamed> i faced window with the title
<Hamed> wireless notwork authentication required
<crack3r> Hamed, ifconfig
<Hamed> yes
<Hamed> it's solved
<Hamed> thank you very much
<Hamed> but i want to know
<Hamed> what is this window
<Hamed>  wireless notwork authentication required
<crack3r> Hamed, your wifi password goes there
<sarhan> it means the the wifi network where you want to connect needs a password
<Hamed> ok thank you very much
<Hamed> in next time
<sarhan> wait
<Hamed> what commands i must write it
<sarhan> sudo modprobe b43
<sarhan> but you can edit a config file to don't have to write this command next time
<Hamed> now what i do in authentication
<sarhan> write the wifi password\
<Hamed> it's already written
<sarhan> Hamed, sudo gedit /etc/modules and add b43 in the last line
<crack3r> press enter
<sarhan> it's for having the drivers enabled when starting your computer
<Hamed> i added b43 after the last line (ls)
<sarhan> it's okay
<sarhan> save it
<sarhan> you will have your driver activated in the next time
<Hamed> i saved it
<sarhan> and welcome to ubuntu tunisia irc channel :)
<Hamed> thank youuuuuuuuuuuu very much , now i want to know what can i do in next time i think i writed many commands i don't need it
<sarhan> next time make a coffee and connect directly to your wifi network
<Hamed> what is the easiest way to solve this problem in the future
<sarhan> the problem will be solved
<sarhan> with adding the line
<Hamed> :-D i mean after i install anew version or in another computer
<sarhan> the chat is logged
<Hamed> ok thank you very much bye bye
<sarhan> Hamed, bye
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-20
<slimtn> dal bemawi j'ai fais une mauvaise manipulation
<slimtn> j'ai coulé kick le ChanServ
<slimtn> :/
<elacheche_anis> Salam les gars :)
<slimtn> lu :)
<AminosAmigos> ahla elacheche_anis :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-21
<Raed667> hello world
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-22
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<Tux-Tn> salut Fanen
<Fanen> Comment je peut passer de ubuntu 8.04 à 10.04
<cbj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, dist-upgrade = upgrade c'est presque la même chose
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, effectivement ! ca fait 1 an que je n'utilise plus ubuntu x)
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn,  :) Il faut utilise do-release-upgrade ;)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ouai peut etre en attendant mon pacman -Suy me suffit
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Fanen> merci bien en fait  c'est pour une VM serveur j'utilise pas ubuntu déjà je suis en debian
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-23
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> je vien d'installer ubuntu server 10.04 et j'ai eu le clavier querty par defaut
<Fanen> comment je peut le convertir en azerty
<ounis> install another distro that doesn't suck
<Tux-Tn> install windows
<Fanen> l'erreur que j'ai faiit c'est qu ej'ai laisser vmware tout faire
<Tux-Tn> réinstalle en activant l'azerty
<Fanen> j'ai juste voulu avoir l'information rapidement de vous sinon je l'ai déjà fait avant
<Fanen> alors  pas grave merci pour l'esprit libre
<ounis> :D
<Tux-Tn> attends
<Tux-Tn> :D
<ounis> y're wlkm
<Tux-Tn> si t'étais sur archlinux t'aurais fais loadkeys fr tu passerais en azerty
<Tux-Tn> mais avec ubuntu tout est compliqué
<Tux-Tn> c'est bon maintenant tu peux partir
<Fanen> loadkeys fr
<Tux-Tn> ça marche pas sur ubuntu
<Fanen> c'est bon même ac ubuntu ça passe je suis juste un peut bourré que je me souvien pas de l'info
<Tux-Tn> faut pas boire avant d'utiliser le terminal
<Tux-Tn> ounis, this guy is drunk ! you should kill hi,
<Tux-Tn> him*
<ounis> Tux-Tn do I look like I give that thing you know?
<Tux-Tn> no
<Fanen> Tux-Tn, :/
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, just kidding
<ounis> Fanen http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<ounis> try this at your own risk I just found it didn't try
<Fanen> thx ounis
<ounis> :)
<zeitouna_> essalam aleykoum
<zeitouna_> voila  j'ai un petit probleme avec le code ..... echo “?nilesat101+102-70w:12034:v:0:27500:0:0:0" >> channels.conf
<Tux-Tn> c'est quoi le problème?
<zeitouna_> ca se palante et ca donne rien.....apres quand je fais le code ............szap -c channels.confi data1 ....ca donne ....reading channels from file 'channels.confi' error opening channel list 'channels.confi': 2 No such file or directory
<Tux-Tn> try szap -c channels.conf
<Tux-Tn> je veux dire essaye
<zeitouna_> ca donne le manuel de szap
<Tux-Tn> fais mv channels.conf channels.confi et relance ta commande qui posait erreur
<zeitouna_> mv: «channels.conf» et «channels.conf» identifient le même fichier
<Tux-Tn> lis bien ce que j'ai écris
<zeitouna_> oui il a accepté le code ....apres je fais quoi
<Tux-Tn> tu refais ta commande
<Tux-Tn> qui t'as donné l'erreur no shuck file or directory
<Tux-Tn> such*
<Tux-Tn> bon je t'explique tout comme ça tu vas comprendre
<Tux-Tn> "echo “?nilesat101+102-70w:12034:v:0:27500:0:0:0" >> channels.conf"
<zeitouna_> je dois mettre  la liste manuellement
<Tux-Tn> cette commande veut dire
<Tux-Tn> mets le contenu entre parenthèse dans le fichier channels.conf
<Tux-Tn> après ta commande szap que je connais pas
<Tux-Tn> elle cherche un fichier de config
<Tux-Tn> channels.confi
<Tux-Tn> alors que le fichier que t'as remplis est channels.conf
<Tux-Tn> donc soit tu change le nom
<Tux-Tn> soit tu remplis le fichier channels.confi
<Tux-Tn> je peux pas t'aider plus que ça vu que ca n'a aucun rapport avec ubuntu ton truc de sats
<zeitouna_>  شكرا جزيلا لاعتائنك
<zeitouna_> شكرا جزيلا لاعتنائك
<Tux-Tn> t'es le bienvenue
<zeitouna_> petite question....comment connaitre le chaines data pour nilesat
<Tux-Tn> aucune idée
<Tux-Tn> je ne m'y connais pas du tout en satellites
<Fanen> zeitouna_,  tu veut faire le data grabing ac nilssat ?
<zeitouna_> ahlan..............je prepare  tout pour essayer avec dvbsnoop
<Fanen> c est quoi ta carta sat ?
<zeitouna_> ss2
<Fanen> PCI ou usb
<zeitouna_> pci
<Fanen> aha j'en un PCI et je  cherche un USB pour échanger
<Fanen> bref
<zeitouna_> essaie avec le recepteur
<Fanen> j'ai pas  besoin j'ai déja un desktop et un laptop je regarde le tv via le reseaux ac VLc sur mon laptop
<zeitouna_>  j'ai tjrs essayé avec vlc mais j'ai pus arriver
<zeitouna_> dsl je dois te laisser la parole pour m'expliquer le pobleme de szap
<zeitouna_> alloooooooooooo
<zeitouna_> c la HOGRA
<zeitouna_> EH BIEN MERCI POUR TT
<kevin_> bonsoir
<Fanen> b nuit
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-17
<proby> Tux-Tn : t'es là ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-20
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> pong ChanServ
<elacheche_anis> pong Chikore
<Chikore> 3andek fekra 3al SteamOS?
<elacheche_anis> Pas encore testé.. pourquoi?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-22
<DelphiWorld> SALAM!
<mib_> hyy
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-16
<lejenome> Sorry, out of topic. But does anyone know a free workspace or a library-like place on Sfax. Most High School libraries close too early or filled out except FMS library. And I don't know if there is an open and free workspace.
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-21
<oussama> salem
<oussama> il y a t'il un programme pour tester la réponse du serveur . je veux trouver le référentiel le plus rapide approprié pour la région dans je vivre. pour le serveur ubuntu.tn il est lente .
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-14
<Dro> bonjour!
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> Neo31, mara7bi
<nabdev> chaker: hay mabrouk :D
<chaker> nabdev: ybarik fik :)
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> Mabrouk chaker :p 3la chnouwA?
<chaker> rbi7na fi Tunihacks, kan n9olak achkon el members mta3 el team elli charikit fih https://twitter.com/jemacomchokri/status/676322392751407104
<nizarus> bravo chaker
<nizarus> c'était quoi le projet ?
<elacheche> Congrats chaker
<elacheche> :)
<chaker> merci nizarus , We build a gift system using multichain. So site like github, hackerrank or school like ENSI, FST, ESPRIT.. can give their own version of coin(the value depend on maker of the coin)
<chaker> so for example, if I have a lot of github coins that means I'm fluent git's user
<chaker> Thanks elacheche  :)
<Neo31> yo elacheche
<nizarus> intéréssant chaker
<nizarus> le code source est libre ?
<nizarus> Neo31: mar7ba
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> Neo31: on t'as pas contacté pour le tunihack ?
<Neo31> choft mailing utn le weekend
<Neo31> it was too late
<Neo31> sinon on m'as pas contacter en personne
<chaker> nizarus: I will push the backend later but here the frontend https://github.com/yurilaaziz/tunihack
<nizarus> les organisateurs ont vulu avoir un conférencié de CLibre alors j'ai proposé de te contacter
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> je vois
<Neo31> domage kan fibali rani mchit en tt ke clibre
<Neo31> deja kont bach nemchi na3mal tala samedi just for fun ama telhit fi projet
<Neo31> next time inchalah
<Chikore> Neo31, ba5ir /-) tu m'tag 00h52 !! chaker bravo et big up
<Neo31> lol Chikore
<Neo31> ba5ir
<Neo31> weekend Chikore
<Chikore> oui mais jpe plus passer 23h :/
<Chikore> jdevien matinal
<Chikore> Neo31, koi 2 9?
<SalahMessaoud> GM Channel o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<MarwenDo> Hi
<Neo31> re elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> how r u doing?
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok, u?
<Neo31> hmd
<Neo31> not bad :)
<Neo31> elacheche_anis,  chnouwa jaw 3al irc?
<Neo31> 3andi barcha ma talitech
<Neo31> w luna elle va bien?
<elacheche_anis> ejjaw jaw Neo31
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> chbih ejjaw?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-15
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-16
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Dro> o/
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!
<crack3r> hello
<Dro> twitter!
<Dro> :D
<r0r0n04> Hello all
<r0r0n04> anyone ?
<crack3r> Hello r0r0n04
<r0r0n04> Im new here... :)
<crack3r> Welcome aboard mate
<r0r0n04> thank you :)
<Neo31> hi r0r0n04
<Neo31> ahla crack3r
<r0r0n04> hello :)
<crack3r> ahla moudir
<Neo31> welcome r0r0n04 :)
<r0r0n04> thank you Neo31 :)
<r0r0n04> twensa lkol ?
<Neo31> yep
<r0r0n04> nice :)
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn = Ubuntu Tunisia
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> well at least most of us, some times u can see some guests hanging around :p
 * Neo31 got some urgent work
<Neo31> see you later in an hour or two
<r0r0n04> juste 7abit nes2el kifech najam nod5ol m3akom fel communauté hethy
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> subscribe to the mailing list
<Neo31> and show up on the next event :)
<Neo31> say hi, i joined your  mailing list and how can i help
<Neo31> and ask if we can help you with something
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> sorry gotta run
<crack3r> bye Neo31
<r0r0n04> bye
<r0r0n04> hello ubuntulog
<r0r0n04> :)
<r0r0n04> hello ChanServ :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-17
<elacheche> Morning!
<nizarus> morning elacheche :)
<elacheche> wassup!
<nizarus> je me prend la tête avec dkan :/
<elacheche> x) Chbih?
<nizarus> Il est un peut particulier par rapport à un drupal "classique"
<elacheche> :/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> hey nabdev
<nabdev> nizarus: super couche drupal ?
<nizarus> nabdev: yep
<elacheche> nabdev, https://www.drupal.org/project/dkan
<nabdev> mm avec sonata & symfony :/
<nizarus> http://opendata.villedesayada.tn/
<nabdev> (y)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-18
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Hey Bilel_mk
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<Bilel_mk> hey elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-19
<r0r0n04> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-20
<elacheche> o/
<zied> Hàx
<zied> pardon
<zied> 5bonsoir à tous)
<elacheche> Bonsoir zied :D
<elacheche> ça fait longtemps mé tallitich hni ;) :)
<zied> en effet
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-19
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche :D how are you?
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi , how are you? didn't join us for a while!
<nzoueidi> I am fine now, I was sick a little bit and passing the exams in the same time. You can imagine the struggle x)
<elacheche> I see :)
<elacheche> I had a weird M$ SQL Server exam yesterday, with some bugs, weird crashs and a BSOD x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha I can not imagine you handling those errors :D
<elacheche> I was about to throw the PC through the window, but, it was an exam, I had no choice x)
<elacheche> Morning capoutcha :) Welcome to #ubuntiste-msakni
<elacheche> I mean #ubuntu-tn  x)
<capoutcha> Thank you @elacheche Good morning too #ubuntiste-msakni i like that ;) for me it am from Teboulba Monastir but i am not full time ubuntu just at home i work in a dev company so i just follow the client what it needs.
<capoutcha> i am new to IRC so if i am not following any rules or not tagging the names well it is because i just start this morning sorry again.
<elacheche> capoutcha: Unless you use M$ products to develop you have no need for using something else than GNU/Linux.. I don't know if you know me or not, but where I work every dev with a PC use GNU/Linux
<elacheche> capoutcha: No problem :) The rules are not much, just we want to make the channel clean and friendly.. :) And not have too much off-topic chats becasue ubuntulog is watching :)
<elacheche> capoutcha: BTW, to tag names or channels you can write the 1st chars from the name then hit TAB and you'll get the whole name right ;) like when you do for bash commands ;)
<elacheche> I write too much, x) praisethemoon & nzoueidi can confirm that x)
<capoutcha> that why i said at work we are kind of obliged to use MS product we develope mostly to .net clients but at home i use 100% Ubuntu i am still in the learning process, oh about the TAB great but looks like i am missing something because it is not working for me
<praisethemoon> hell you did
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> shall I read all that? :3
<elacheche> no praisethemoon x)
<elacheche> Focus on your work x)
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> any interesting event coming soon elacheche?
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Yeah, only for me → Exams
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm doing 10 things, and my work ain't among them xd
<praisethemoon> i can't work with an internet 80kbps
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> LooL.. Net issues @work?
<praisethemoon> downloading JavaScript libraries 18mb takes me half hour
<praisethemoon> it's always like this
<praisethemoon> some people has fiber optics
<praisethemoon> some don't
<elacheche> Really! :o
<praisethemoon> why? I have no idea
<elacheche> Ask akira why x)
<praisethemoon> hehe good idea xd
<elacheche> capoutcha: It must be your IRC client :) Maybe a conflict between the IRC tab feature and the browser one ;) not a bigdeal anyway :)
<elacheche> capoutcha: meet praisethemoon, a R&D and a Programming Language creator, nzoueidi a SysAdmin
<capoutcha> Hello all of you nice to meet you. a programming language creator that's cool!
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> capoutcha, hello there :)
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<capoutcha> praisethemoon, good greate i am on holydays now and enjoying learning some Angular 2 stuff for an upcoming project ;)
<praisethemoon> capoutcha, oh you're into IT, that's interesting!
<praisethemoon> Want to tell us about your project? :D
<capoutcha> praisethemoon, if i know i would tell you all i know now is that it will be some feature in a web client that needs to call some RPC calls to a server, and my first task will be to create a bootstrap like grid with a built-in feature
<praisethemoon> capoutcha, don't use bootstrap
<praisethemoon> use Semantic UI
<capoutcha> no i am not using bootstrap for this project we are creating our own bootstrap, it is VW group that start building theire own bootstrap and i will be adding the grid to it, so it is just bootstrap like not bootstrap itselft, but good to know Semantic UI i didn't know it i'll jump on searchin on it ;)
<praisethemoon> capoutcha, good luck with that :D
<capoutcha> praisethemoon, thanks ;)
<nzoueidi> welcome capoutcha again :D
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon
<capoutcha> nzoueidi, thank you
<nzoueidi> gtg, lunch time :D o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, \o
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<nzoueidi> very fast praisethemoon xD
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Cool awesome 4.0 http://imgur.com/5ZtnEMj :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: did you knew that you can have a resized little windows always on top in awesome? Usefull when you wanna watch a video (Movie/Conf/Tuto, etc..) and you wanna work on other stuff as well..
<nzoueidi> I like it! what theme he is using! :D
<nzoueidi> Yep sure that's one of the features that I like on Awesome
<nzoueidi> brb
<elacheche> tyt nzoueidi, do you know how to keep that floating window in visible in all workspaces?
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<praisethemoon> yes!
<praisethemoon> tell me elacheche :3
<elacheche> So you think I'm chatty! :p check this out :p http://i.imgur.com/h1HLMHX.png ping nzoueidi x)
<elacheche> That's a year stat! ou were in here for less than 6 months I guess! Am I wrong praisethemoon?  :D hahahaha x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, are you serious???
<praisethemoon> XDDDD
<elacheche> FYI → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/810766853521936386
<elacheche> LooL praisethemoon.. Believe it or not, the stats from 2 years ago put you in the 2nd place as well :D
<praisethemoon> I'm a legend.
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> Thank you dude for joining #ubuntu-tn :D :D :D Really thanks :) :D
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> the pleasure is mine bro
<praisethemoon> <3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you"re #2 in the 3 years old stats as well x) Amazing how much we talked in here x)
<praisethemoon> That deserve a blog post XD
 * praisethemoon is going to write one
<elacheche> Go ahead :) I'll write one when I enhance the script x)
<elacheche> I don't know if I shared this with you before or not, but this project need to be shared in here → http://kisslauncher.com/ a lightweight FREE & OPEN SOURCE Android launcher, if you're a F-Droid user (and you should be one) go an try it https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=fr.neamar.kiss
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> alright, i'll give it a look and a try :D
<praisethemoon> thanks for sharing!
<elacheche> I use it for a year, and I like it
<elacheche> capoutcha: You can join our conversation whenever you like.. This is a public channel ;) Don't be shy
<elacheche> praisethemoon: The 6 years stats put me in 2nd and 3rd place, you're in the 5th place.. x)
<praisethemoon> wow xDD
<praisethemoon> 80% of it would be "GUESS WHOS BACK"
<elacheche> yeah, or "o/" x)
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<praisethemoon> btw elacheche, do you have a good taste for laptops & their prices?
<elacheche> In Tunisia?
<elacheche> Or you can get one from Europ or USA?
<elacheche> Europe
<praisethemoon> from tunisia
<praisethemoon> I'll show you the one I want.
<elacheche> k
<praisethemoon> elacheche: http://www.zoom.com.tn/pc-portable/2005-pc-portable-lenovo-ideapad-300-i7-6e-gen-8go-1to-amd-2go-noir.html?search_query=thinkpad&results=13
<elacheche> I was about to recommand a ThinkPad
<elacheche> Ideapads are good, but never tested, thinkpads are perfect x)
<praisethemoon> and expensive
<praisethemoon> :'(
<capoutcha> elacheche, i am not shy i wasn't infront of my pc, and about the think-pad i don't reconmanded, i was a fan of the old think-pad versions but this new one naah, a new company just brought it and it was me who recomended them but it turns out i was a bad choice
<praisethemoon> it was IBM, no?
<elacheche> capoutcha: Which serie od Thinkpads? what was wrong with them.. Afaik, they work perfectly with GNU/Linux
<capoutcha> elacheche, it was 500 or X500 i realy forget i can get the exact specs for you, but what i relly hate about it is the new look it look the same as dell inspiron in keys
<capoutcha> looks not like a pro version
<elacheche> Oh!
<capoutcha> each time that some one asks me about what laptop should by it is always the same answere for me dell latitude or precision
<praisethemoon> i think dell would probably more Linux friendly IMHO
<praisethemoon> the laptop i'm using @ work has a ubuntu sticker, looks like it came with ubuntu os by default :3
<praisethemoon> with AMD GPU
<praisethemoon> i7 intel processor
<praisethemoon> so very linux friendly hardware spec
<elacheche> Yes praisethemoon Dell is good for GNU/Linux as well.. @work I have Dell Latitude E series, tey are good
<elacheche> XPS is awesome as well.. But very expansive
<praisethemoon> $_$
<capoutcha> i would love to have XPS :p i like it i have E6540 too for work and it is just amaising there where i felt inlove with dell Latitude
<elacheche> I'd like to get a <=14" laptop, but they are very expansive for me right now
<praisethemoon> elacheche, exactly, there are however some very interesting offers on tayara.tn
<elacheche> Yep.. I don't go there until I get my budget set x) otherwise there is no sense to go and keep looki,ng x)
<praisethemoon> there is, look and cry
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> for you can't afford it XD
<praisethemoon> welcome to my life :3
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> I have VIP internet connection.
<elacheche> ax)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> pavlushka: Guess who's the talker #4 in this channel duringthe last year!!
<pavlushka> elacheche: u-la-la ?
 * pavlushka kidding
<pavlushka> elacheche: who?
<elacheche> http://i.imgur.com/h1HLMHX.png , nzoueidi you just used too much nicknames x) :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> more like
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHO TALKS TOO MUCH
<pavlushka> \o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: elacheche actually cheated by posting a whole website here, that led him to top :p
<praisethemoon> hmm, elacheche pastes a lot of URLs, true..
<elacheche> lool.. I forgot about that x)
<praisethemoon> I'm gonna start posting quotes then!
<praisethemoon> Though shall use ubuntu or though shall never experience inner peace.
<praisethemoon> --- praisethemoon
<elacheche> I should re-run the script before I made that misteke x(
<pavlushka> and u-la-la should be  added to my score
<praisethemoon> no
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, is a spam
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Excuse me?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la i hate you
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: What?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la stop spamming
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Huh?
<elacheche> lool.. The script need some contributions..
<pavlushka> u-la-la: peace
<u-la-la> ok
<pavlushka> elacheche: true
<elacheche> This is the source if you like to contribute.. https://github.com/Chakerbh/ubuntustatics I didn't had spare time to do it myself..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what did you expect? It was not written in Mugen.
 * praisethemoon refers to Kodo as Mugen
<praisethemoon> name changed :3
<praisethemoon> project needs a lot of revision :(
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: ping me when you choose thefinal name x)
<praisethemoon> I hope I live to see that day my self
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> Have fun :D http://climagic.org/coolstuff/let-it-snow.html
<nzoueidi> Back :D
<nzoueidi> OMG, I am here, there and everywhere xD
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you talked about a windows in AW, it stays always in the top
<nzoueidi> it is one of the awful rule of Lua :D
<nzoueidi> s/windows/window
<nzoueidi> s/rule/rules
<nzoueidi> x)
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: how are you mate! :D
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: I am good, thanks, what about you?
<nzoueidi> pretty well, just tired from working :(
<nzoueidi> and trying my best to finish an article \o/
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: good luck on that :)
<nzoueidi> ty :)
<nzoueidi> gtg, my dinner time o/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: nah, you can tell awesome to not do that, what I mean, is to let one window apear in ALL your workspaces, like a movie window that I like it to apear in the whole 9 workspaces
<volkovmqx> Hello guys
<elacheche> Hey volkovmqx :)
<volkovmqx> How are you elacheche ?
<elacheche> Good, u?
<volkovmqx> Freezing x)
<elacheche> hahaha
<volkovmqx> Any idea of what are the options to host a web app in a tunisian low latency server?
<elacheche> volkovmqx: What kind of webapps, and why "low latency" server?
<volkovmqx> Game, using websockets
<elacheche> node?
<volkovmqx> yeah
<elacheche> Check webhosts.tn VPS offers, or an OVH VPS
<volkovmqx> ovh servers are not in tunisia AFAIK
<elacheche> https://www.webhost.tn/serveur-vps-cloud or https://www.ovh.com/tn/vps/
<elacheche> Oh! You need a server hosted in Tunisa
<volkovmqx> of course, that's what i am asking about :D
<elacheche> Webhost say that they host their servers in TUnisia
<volkovmqx> oh, i'll give it a try
<praisethemoon> oh il y a du monde :D
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> how are you?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i'm good friend, wbu?
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: hello, crack3r wassup!
<praisethemoon> yo
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what's up?
<elacheche> Good! you ping me
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I finally decided
<praisethemoon> Mugen it is.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-20
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, ping pong
<nzoueidi> morning praisethemoon and others
<elacheche> Morning guys.. praisethemoon Mugen it is :)
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, good day
<praisethemoon> elacheche, Aye. It has been decided.
<nzoueidi> how are you elacheche praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> Mugen == ToJp(Unlimited)
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, i'm pretty good, wbu?
<nzoueidi> fine :D ty
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi thx
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Yesterday message you didn't got "nah, you can tell awesome to not do that, what I mean, is to let one window apear in ALL your workspaces, like a movie window that I like it to apear in the whole 9 workspaces"
<nzoueidi> If I remember well, I managed to do that, I wonder why it is not enabled by default in AWM
<elacheche> It's not x)
<nzoueidi> http://superuser.com/questions/735666/how-to-let-awesome-windowclient-displayed-always-on-visible-workspace
<elacheche> That's what you did? I didn't try that yet
<nzoueidi> Yep, and it works fine
<elacheche> Awesome :) thx
 * elacheche is downloading CM14 (Android 7) :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon, nzoueidi check the ML ;) :D
 * praisethemoon didn't get anything yet.
<elacheche> https://redd.it/5j9v5i
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2016-December/014857.html
<praisethemoon> "and to not forget my coffee."
<praisethemoon> good boy.
<elacheche> Yep.. Reminds me of how it was hen I started working
<elacheche> as a SA
<nzoueidi> Nice a SIB in Sousse :D
<nzoueidi> I will see if I can come :D
<elacheche> There is one every year nzoueidi
<nizarus> elacheche, c'est quoi l'histoire du SiB
<elacheche> L'autre fois j'ai trouvé Med par hazard à Beb Bhar, il m'a dit que les gens de SIB Sousse l'ont contacté pour planifier une nouvelle activité dans le SIB.. Et il pense à propose des trucs en relation avec les LL.. Je l'ai dis que l'idée est bonne, et dès qu'il a quelque chose claire il partage via la ML ou en privé et je forward.. Je l'ui demandé de demander l'aide des asso comme CLibre et FreWays
<elacheche> aussi..
<nzoueidi> Hello nizarus cha7welek :D
<nizarus> ahla nzoueidi
<nizarus> elacheche, il est un organisateur du SiB ?
<elacheche> Non, je pense pas.. Il a des contacts là bas..
<elacheche> Ce qu'il m'a dit que "quelqu'un de SIB m'a contacté.." ça fait presque un mois, il avait pas trops de detailles, alors la discussion n'a pas dépassé 5min
<nizarus> ok, il faut voir qui va prendre en charge la location du stand
<nizarus> car c'est pas donné :/
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> a new friend is coming ..
<dmidma> Hello world!
<nzoueidi> Hello dmidma welcome :D
<praisethemoon> Hello dmidma, welcome to ubuntu-tn.
<dmidma> Thank you so much guys =D
<praisethemoon> You are welcome. What brings you to ubuntu-tn?
<dmidma> Love
<dmidma> To a great man
 * praisethemoon punches dmidma 
 * elacheche is now using Android Nougat :D :D I love FOSS x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, dmidma is my friend
<elacheche> Hello dmidma :) welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<dmidma> Thank you man =D
<praisethemoon> dmidma, introduce yourself to the community
<dmidma> My name is Oussema Hidri born in 20/06/1994
<dmidma> I am 2nd year software engineering student @ISSATso
<dmidma> Me <3 Computer Science
<praisethemoon> that's a little too much XD
<dmidma> <<"
<praisethemoon> <(")
<praisethemoon> (")>
<praisethemoon> (")<
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> Alright, everyone I have a huge announcement
<praisethemoon> elacheche, dmidma
<praisethemoon> the first Mugen program: https://paste.kde.org/pjfa7ibc6
<capoutcha> praisethemoon, ouhouhhhh yeah congratulation man
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-21
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<nzoueidi> morning praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, how is it going
<nzoueidi> fine, ty what about you praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> i'm good, terribly tired
<praisethemoon> but good :D
<nzoueidi> Cool :D
<dmidma> Good morning <3
<nzoueidi> morning dmidma :D how are you
<dmidma> Hamdoullah
<dmidma> Grateful for being alive =D
<nzoueidi> haha haya behi :D
<praisethemoon> dmidma, you're here?
<dmidma> Yes
<dmidma> Ntesti fi SNMP ><"
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-22
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> good day people
<praisethemoon> elacheche, wakeup
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, morning son
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<nzoueidi> Fine as usual dad :D wbu?
<praisethemoon> dad works hard
<praisethemoon> He's programming in JavaScript which he hates SO BAD
<praisethemoon> but he has to :(
<nzoueidi> hahaha rabbi m3ak :D
<praisethemoon> thank you :(
<Dro> slm
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yo!
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey salut praisethemoon
<AcidNinjaFWHR> ca va?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> vacances?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, no, Work. :(
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-23
<praisethemoon> Good day everyone.
<oussemos> u 2 praisethemoon !
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<oussemos> Fine what about u ?
<praisethemoon> I'm good as well, thanks :)
<praisethemoon> So what do you do in life oussemos?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi guys.
<praisethemoon> Oh! Look who's back
<oussemos> praisethemoon: Linkedin should resume everything https://www.linkedin.com/in/oussemos :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I'm not back.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> nice oussemos !
<oussemos> ;-) AcidNinjaFWHR
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Orange like the Orange group ?
<praisethemoon> What orange AcidNinjaFWHR?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> He workds in Sofrecom and it says "Orange Labs"
<AcidNinjaFWHR> c'est ça c'est une filiale d'Orange
<oussemos> Sofrecom fait partie du groupe Orange
<oussemos> Orange a plusieurs centres internationaux  dans le monde appelé "Orange Labs"
<oussemos> Orange Labs Tunisie est hébergé chez Sof tn
<AcidNinjaFWHR> tu dois couter cher à la boite vu ton profil :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> (c'est un compliment)
<oussemos> Malheureusement non :D il y a bcp qui coûte plus cher que moi
<praisethemoon> oussemos, I sent you an invite :)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, do you have a linkedin profile?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> No I don't seek for any jobs so I don't need one.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :D
<praisethemoon> why not AcidNinjaFWHR?
<praisethemoon> <praisethemoon> why not AcidNinjaFWHR?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Because i'm not a social person.
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, x)))
<praisethemoon> You are social; but you prefer opensource networks :)
<praisethemoon> I feel you my friend
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hi
<praisethemoon> we used to skype back in the good old days
<praisethemoon> anyway
<AcidNinjaFWHR> no i have no social profile online.
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i'm trying to work with Travis CI
<praisethemoon> https://travis-ci.org/unlimitedsoftwareworks/mugen
<AcidNinjaFWHR> easy stuff
<AcidNinjaFWHR> but why not just use GitLab CI ?
<praisethemoon> oh :(
<AcidNinjaFWHR> :D
<praisethemoon> i'm on github :(
<praisethemoon> are there better tools?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> GitLab is awesome
<praisethemoon> Travis is very github friendly
<praisethemoon> i know
<AcidNinjaFWHR> but I don't need CI so i only run Gogs
<praisethemoon> why?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I don't use continuous integration for now
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Just because I don't need it for any project right now :)
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, what projects are you working on currently
<praisethemoon> <praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, what projects are you working on currently
<praisethemoon> is anyone familiar with Travis?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-24
<praisethemoon> Happy weekend everyone!
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, yo
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey
<elacheche> Morning folks
<elacheche> Hey HoloIRCUser5, I guess you're capoutcha's colleague?
<HoloIRCUser5> Why you guess so?
<HoloIRCUser5> Oh sorry hi first?
<elacheche> I'm a wizzard :D I just know it x)
<HoloIRCUser5> Hhh, then u r wrong sorry for that
<elacheche> The other explanation then is that capoutcha == HoloIRCUser5 :D
<HoloIRCUser5> I am capoutcha him self and i've just installed this holo irc android and i am trying to figure out how it works
<elacheche> Oh! Great :D
<HoloIRCUser5> Yeah not that much great i'm still struggling hhh
<elacheche> I used to use androchat, now I just use ssh to check irc
<HoloIRCUser5> Ah interesting! Anf how u do that?
<HoloIRCUser5> This holo app is not good at all :(
<elacheche> I have a PC that's always running, my IRC client is weechat, it's cli based, I run it inside a tmux session, so it's always connected to irc, when I want to check irc I just ssh and attach the tmux session
<elacheche> Try andro chat, it's good
<HoloIRCUser5> Ah great idea to have ur pc always pluged-in so like that u don't loose any communication too. I have a laptop so can't keep it working
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<elacheche> visitor9401: Hey there!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-25
<visitor9051> marhaba
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-18
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour, quelqu'un maitrise les virtual environnement en python?
<elacheche> py2 ou py3?
<elacheche> Bonjour
<davlefouAMD> python 3
<davlefouAMD> pour le 2.7, j'ai déjà des scripts fonctionnel!
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: pour python3 c'est built in, tu dois juste executer "python3 -m venv dossier_du_venv" puis tu l'active via "source dossier_du_venv/bin/activate"
<Dro> Bonjour
<elacheche> Hello Dro
<Dro> how are u elacheche
<davlefouAMD> là, c'est lancé via apache elacheche
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Ah! t'as pas expliqué ça :p J'ai pensé que tu parle du dev :p
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: apache + mod_wsgi ?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, oui!
<davlefouAMD> le tout en virtual environnement!
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: T'as d'autres site en py2 sur le même env?
<davlefouAMD> oui,
<davlefouAMD> là, je veux passer en py3!
<elacheche> Je pense que tu dois utiliser → libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3
<elacheche> Regarde ça → https://stackoverflow.com/a/30667012/1984774
<elacheche> Et ça → https://stackoverflow.com/a/46892946/1984774 il utlise wsgi express
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Tu peux aussi utiliser Gunicorn http://docs.gunicorn.org/en/latest/deploy.html?highlight=virtualenv#using-virtualenv
<davlefouAMD> ii  libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3             4.3.0-1.1build1                            amd64        Python 3 WSGI adapter module for Apache
<praisethemoon> hello!
<praisethemoon> Guess whos back from the dead
<Dro> hello rhabbachi
<Dro> hello praisethemoon
<Dro> u was dead?
<elacheche> They kidnapped him :p :D
<davlefouAMD> Bonsoir, je vous conseil d'éviter la viande en Tunisie.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-19
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<Dro> bonjoru
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<nizarus> bonjour
<praisethemoon> Hello :D
<praisethemoon> How is everyone?
<nizarus> fine :-) what about you ?
<davlefouAMD> Apparement le H1N1 traine en Tunisie, mon veto m'a parlé d'un épidémie de son côté! Je vous conseil de devenir vegan pour l'année au moins!!!
<davlefouAMD> Et l'administration sanitaire s'en fiche.
<nizarus> j'ai vu un article passé qui parle de la commande d'une certaine quantité de vaccins H1N1
<praisethemoon> Wow ...
<Dro> apparemment il y a plusieurs morts... :/
<Dro> quelqu'un a une idée comment ce virus est transmis ?
<nizarus> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grippe_A_(H1N1)_de_2009
<davlefouAMD> Contact et en mangeant de la vollaile! D'autre animaux de ferme pourrait être contaniné, le virus mute!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-20
<rhabbachi> Hey Dro o/
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> Bonjour!
<nzoueidi> o/
<Dro> hi hi hello
<Dro> whats up! ~~
<Bader> selem
<Bader> mon screen s'est fait tué :s
<davlefouAMD> bonsoir, qui l'a tué?
<Bader> sûrement l'hébergeur
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-21
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<Dro> hello
<rhabbachi> Hey elacheche no news about sayada dns?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-22
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-23
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour, j'ai résolue mon probléme avec django!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-24
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-17
<elacheche> Hello World! :D
<vadmeste> Hey elacheche, how are you doing ?
<elacheche> I am good! How are you my friend?
<vadmeste> great @elacheche, thanks for asking!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-12-18
<elacheche> o/ nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> \o elacheche
<nzoueidi> how are you? :D
<elacheche> good :) u?
<nzoueidi> Good as well
#ubuntu-tn 2019-12-21
<kiuliuwuyqjusdah> lmao
